# Exodar immernoch zerstört?



## Dragolok (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Jetzt überarbeitet Blizzard schon die ganze Welt. Ich meine die Zeit ist ja voran geschritten soweit ich weiß. Van Cleef ist jetzt endlich richtig Tod und Todesschwinge zerstört die ganze Welt. Warum ist dann die Exodar immernoch so zerstört wie frisch abgestürzt. Die Dreanei sollten doch inzwischen nach zwei Addons ihr rießen Raumschiff "einigermaßen" repariert haben. Ich weiß das ist nur eine Kleinigkeit aber irgendwie stört mich das. Oder bin ich falsch informiert und die Exodar ist doch repariert?

Gruss


----------



## Vanilecornet (2. Juli 2010)

es wird sich ncoh viel ändern es hat erst beta begonnen


----------



## aridyne (2. Juli 2010)

Die Draenei sind eben doch net so gut in Reparieren wie der kleine Junge in Schattrath meint, da ist der Brückenbauer in Seehain ein tick effecktiefer xD


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich stelle mir einfach vor, das es auf der Welt einfach nicht die benötigten Materiallien gibt, um das Raumschiff zu reparieren. Nächste Sache wäre da noch, warum sie das tun sollten? Sie fühlen sich ja scheinbar in der Allianz gut aufgehoben und wollen evtl. gar nicht wieder weg.


----------



## Laeneus (2. Juli 2010)

Aber würdest du in einem Schiff wohnen wollen, wo Kabel runterhängen und Risse im Boden sind? Außerdem sieht man ja einige, die jetzt schon am werkeln sind.


----------



## aridyne (2. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich stelle mir einfach vor, das es auf der Welt einfach nicht die benötigten Materiallien gibt, um das Raumschiff zu reparieren. Nächste Sache wäre da noch, warum sie das tun sollten? Sie fühlen sich ja scheinbar in der Allianz gut aufgehoben und wollen evtl. gar nicht wieder weg.



Ich Glaub das wir in den nächsten add ons eventuell mit dem ding nach Argus fliegen und dort den planeten reinigen werden oder so, das wär mal epischer wie ein schnödes portal da hin.


----------



## pastranora (2. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht reparieren diese noch das Raumschiff und fliegen wieder weg. Das wäres doch und im Kofferraum des Spaceships versteckt sich der LK und erobert das universum.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> versteckt sich der LK und erobert das universum.



Glaube ich nicht, denn dort ist schon Hogger um seine Machtübernahme zu planen ;-) 

Edit: Sein erster General, wird Gamon, der sich aus Rachegelüsten vorgenommen hat, die Horde zu vernichten, aufgrund der jahrelangen Qualen, die er über sich ergehen lassen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (2. Juli 2010)

Es gibt viele Gebiete, die noch nicht überarbeitet sind. Unter anderem die Draenei und Blutelfengebiete. Da wird sich sicher noch etwas ändern, kann aber noch etwas dauern. Blizzard ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig, ich tippe, dass alle Gebiete in frühestens 1 1/2 Monaten fertig sein werden.


----------



## pastranora (2. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, denn dort ist schon Hogger um seine Machtübernahme zu planen ;-)
> 
> Edit: Sein erster General, wird Gamon, der sich aus Rachegelüsten vorgenommen hat, die Horde zu vernichten, aufgrund der jahrelangen Qualen, die er über sich ergehen lassen musste
> 
> ...



Ja aber Hoger hat doch das Problem das er seit Jahrtausenden von den Jedis in schach gehalten wird.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ja schade eig. das die ihr Raumschiff noch nicht repariert haben...wenn sie es endlich mal schaffen können sie gleich mal damit wieder wegfliegen, komische Ziegen-Mensch-Aliens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ja aber Hoger hat doch das Problem das er seit Jahrtausenden von den Jedis in schach gehalten wird.



Jaaa,aber die Dunkle Macht stark in ihm sein. Er die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen wird...Jedis austerben werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (2. Juli 2010)

Die Draenei haben einen Support und Wartungsauftrag mit den Klingonen.
Ein RMA Antrag wurde bereits gestellt, aber der Hermesversand hat keine interstellaren Raumschiffe um die Exodar abzuholen.
Nun warten die Draenei darauf, dass Hermes aufrüstet und das defekte Raumschiff abzuholen.

Aber mal Spaß beiseite:
Die Draenei sind auf der Flucht abgeschmiert und leider vom Regen in die Traufe geraten.
Glaubst du wirklich dass die "edlen" Tentakelgesichter weiterhin auf Azeroth bleiben würden wenn sie die Möglichkeit hätten endlich abzuhauen?

Gruß Cre


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> die "edlen"




Auf wen sprichst du da genau an? Velen? Sie können doch gar nicht zurückkehren, soweit ich weiß, sie sind doch verstoßen worden. (Die Geschichte mit Sargeras- Kil'jeadan und Archimonde). Velen hatte sich damals, als Sargeras den dreien einen Pakt angeboten hat, ein paar Leute geschnappt und ist abgehauen, weil er da nicht mitmachen wollte, aufgrund dunkler Vorahnung. Die restlichen Dreanei auf Argus wären nicht erbaut darüber, wenn "die Verstoßenden" zurückkehren würden. Wäre das gleiche als wenn die Blutelfen einfach mal nach Darnassus laufen würden, nach dem Motto: "Hey Brüder, wir sind zurück, lasst uns wieder Freunde sein"- wird nicht klappen. Wäre aber eine tolle Idee, dann würden sie wenigstens ausgerottet werden und man müsste nicht mehr diese halbstarken Paladine (männl.) sehen :-)


----------



## Creciente (2. Juli 2010)

"die edlen" war mehr eine Anspielung auf das Intro der Draenei und hatte weniger Bedeutung als der Rest.

Aber, wär ich einer der Draenei und hätte da ein intaktes Raumschiff, ich würde mich doch sofort aus dem Staub machen und Allianz und Horde und allen potenziellen Gegnern den Rücken kehren und tunlichst einen anderen - friedlicheren - Planeten suchen.

Aber jeder braucht offenbar einen Fetisch.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Jap, Pitysplash hat vollkommen recht. Der Name Dreanei bedeutet soviel wie "die verstoßenen" und früher waren sie alle mal ein großer glücklicher Haufen Eredar, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt mit Sageras...Die Idee mit dem nach hause fliegen und dann sich gegenseitig umholzen find ich gut, sowohl bei den Dreanei als auch bei den Blutelfen...dann Rotten sich Eredar und Dreanei gegenseitig aus (wobei da bestimmt die Eredar gewinnen) und das selbe passiert auch mit den Nacht- bzw Blutelfen. Ergo keine Spitzohen und Davy Jones für Arme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem nach hause fliegen und dann sich gegenseitig umholzen find ich gut, sowohl bei den Dreanei als auch bei den Blutelfen...dann Rotten sich Eredar und Dreanei gegenseitig aus (wobei da bestimmt die Eredar gewinnen) und das selbe passiert auch mit den Nacht- bzw Blutelfen. Ergo keine Spitzohen und Davy Jones für Arme mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal so komplett ins offizielle Vorschlags Forum posten bitte, vll haben wir ja glück ;-)


----------



## Dragolok (2. Juli 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Gebiete, die noch nicht überarbeitet sind. Unter anderem die Draenei und Blutelfengebiete. Da wird sich sicher noch etwas ändern, kann aber noch etwas dauern. Blizzard ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig, ich tippe, dass alle Gebiete in frühestens 1 1/2 Monaten fertig sein werden.



Ich glaube nicht das noch viele Gebiete verändert werden. Die meisten Gebiete sind wahrscheinlich schon fertig. Und die Dreanei haben sicher nicht vor wieder weg zu fliegen wenn das Raumschiff repariert wird!


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Oder sie haben angst das ihnen auf Azeroth was Böses passieren kann und wenn das Raumschiff repariert ist starten sie zwar aber cruisen im Orbit herum und man kommt per Teleporter da hoch/runter.


----------



## Muahdib (2. Juli 2010)

Die Exodar als Satellit der Festung der Stürme wurde von den Narru gebaut und die
Dreanei die dort versklavt wurden ( von Kael ) sind mit dem Teil geflohen . Ich tippe
mal einfach drauf das die "Mechaniker" einfach nicht mitgeflogen sind .
Weiterhin sind die Dreanei selber doch mehr Naturverbunden als das sie solch 
komplizierte Technik verstehen oder warum sind sie so super auf Azeroth gelandet 
wenn sie alles so gut verstehen ?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Ne,  dann würde es ja nur für die Allianz ein AddOn geben. Oder meinst du etwa, dass wir Horde-Abschaum in unser Raumschiff lassen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Weiterhin sind die Dreanei selber doch mehr Naturverbunden als das sie solch
> komplizierte Technik verstehen oder warum sind sie so super auf Azeroth gelandet
> wenn sie alles so gut verstehen ?


Dreanei sind eher nicht so Naturverbunden. Und komplizierte Technik ist ihr Fachgebiet. Meine gelesen zu haben, das es eine Fehlfunktion in dem Raumschiff gab und sie deshalb abgestürzt sind.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Ne,  dann würde es ja nur für die Allianz ein AddOn geben. Oder meinst du etwa, dass wir Horde-Abschaum in unser Raumschiff lassen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch, immer wenn wir nach Exodar laufen, mit der Horde,- sieht es eher nach Einladung aus, niemand da, den das Schicksal des Raumschiffes interessiert ;-)


----------



## CarpoX (2. Juli 2010)

Vermutlich wissen sie gar nicht richtig, wie man das Teil wieder herichtet, denn es ist eigentlich ja auch nicht _ihr_ Raumschiff, sondern ein Teil der Festung der Stürme (so wie die Mechanar, Arkatraz und Botanika gehört auch die Exodar dazu)
Sie haben sich das Ding nur "geborgt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Vermutlich wissen sie gar nicht richtig, wie man das Teil wieder herichtet, denn es ist eigentlich ja auch nicht _ihr_ Raumschiff, sondern ein Teil der Festung der Stürme (so wie die Mechanar, Arkatraz und Botanika gehört auch die Exodar dazu)
> Sie haben sich das Ding nur "geborgt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möp, aber Fds Mecha,arka,bota etc, sind von den Dreanei, wurden nur "in beschlag genommen"


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Möp, aber Fds Mecha,arka,bota etc, sind von den Dreanei, wurden nur "in beschlag genommen"




Moment...Von den Naaru erbaut, von den Draenai beherbergt.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Moment...Von den Naaru erbaut, von den Draenai beherbergt.



Möglich ^.- Über diese bauten hab ich in den Büchern bisher nichts gefunden. Hast du zu deiner Aussage einen (deutschen) Link? Würd das gern mal alles nachlesen :-)


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?area_id=3849

Hier bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, wenn es einen technischen defekt gab, müssen wir dann Angst haben das Bota, Mecha und Arka vllt sogar FdS auch mal abstürzen, wer sacht denn, dass die Exodar eine Ausnahme war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Keal hat Langeweile nachdem ihm keiner mehr auf die Omme hauen will, und fliegt mit der Festung woanders hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Die Blutelfen hatten den Motor manipuliert, weshalb die Draenei keinen transdimensionalen Sprung machen konnten.
Und dann sind sie abgestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn Draenei nichts von ihrer Technik verstehen würden, könnten sie doch einfach die Gnomen holen.Die würden sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn Draenei nichts von ihrer Technik verstehen würden, könnten sie doch einfach die Gnomen holen.Die würden sich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nene, die Exodar steht unter © Copyright 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (2. Juli 2010)

aridyne schrieb:


> Ich Glaub das wir in den nächsten add ons eventuell mit dem ding nach Argus fliegen und dort den planeten reinigen werden oder so, das wär mal epischer wie ein schnödes portal da hin.



und was machst mit den hordlern? die reiten dann auf gekauften sternen-pferden mit flügeln ausm blizzshop dahin oder wie?^^


@topic: ja ich fänds i-wie auch shcön, wenn sie das ding mehr oder minder reparieren können.. allerdings frag ich mich bis heute noch, wieso wesen, die ein raumschiff haben, mit schwert, schild und stab kämpfen?^^

gruß


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir Atombomben werfen würden wäre es ja langweilig.


----------



## Zodttd (2. Juli 2010)

Okay Leute tut mir Leid, ich geb´s zu, ich hab die Werkzeuge geklaut und deswegen ist das Raumschiff nochnicht fertig.
Endlich ist es raus!


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Okay Leute tut mir Leid, ich geb´s zu, ich hab die Werkzeuge geklaut und deswegen ist das Raumschiff nochnicht fertig.
> Endlich ist es raus!




Wie gemein!!! :'(


----------



## Bob Toady (2. Juli 2010)

Ich denke eher die warten immer noch auf die Gelben Engel vom planeten ADAC. Ab und an dauerts dann halt mal länger B-)))


----------



## Kaobaan (2. Juli 2010)

da der Absturz der Exodar das Erscheinen der Tintenfischgesichter in Azeroth erklären soll, wird die Exodar wohl so bleiben wie sie ist.
Lorekritischer Content und so.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> http://www.rpguides....hp?area_id=3849
> 
> Hier bitte
> 
> ...



Danke! Sehr interessante Seite, hab mir mal von Innis- Raids alles durchgelesen. Leider einiges zu kurz geraten, in der Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Sollen die Naaru was tun für ihr Einimplementierung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> allerdings frag ich mich bis heute noch, wieso wesen, die ein raumschiff haben, mit schwert, schild und stab kämpfen?^^


Berechtigte Frage...Deswegen bin ich für Dreanei-DuDus (Pew Pew Las00rgun Eule) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (2. Juli 2010)

Naja die Exodar wurde mit Technologie erbaut die auf Azeroth nicht zu finden ist. 

Wie sollen die denn bitteschön ihren "Sateliten" (ein raumschiff is es ja nicht) reparieren? sammelt 100 holz 200 steine und 30 säcke mehl dazu noch 50 kübel wasser und wir Backen uns den Hyperraumantrieb wieder flott und düsen mit wahnsinniger geschwindigkeit durch weltall biss wir wieder irgendwo abstürzen? xD.

Die Exodar ist ja so dermassen zerstört das sie eigentlich nur noch ne halbintakte ruine ist wo eh schon in 3 teile auseinandergebrochen ist und der hauptteil auch so aussieht wie er jeden moment einstürzen könnte (so wie er aussieht). Da werden auch ein paar Mechaniker nicht viel helfen...

Aber ich stells mir dann so vor falls die Exodar wieder repariert werden sollte. Um die Exodar ein riesen Gerüst aus spärlich zusammengenagelten holzlatten wo die kleinen menschen, gnome und drenai handwerkerlein Holzlatten in die Wände aus massivem Kristall (und was da sonst noch ist) reindonnern mit nägeln die natürlich von den Zwergen geschmiedet wurden...^^

Ne ernsthafft es währe schon eher unlogisch die Exodar zu reparieren.. viel passender währe den Schrottberg in dem sie hausen ab zu reissen und neu auf zu bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber was mich 100mal mehr interessiert ist wann die Arbeiter ednlich das Gasthaus bei der Späherkuppe repariesren... Ich miene über 5 Jahre um ein paar Latten aufs dach zu knalle is schon ein bischen viel xD.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> http://www.rpguides....hp?area_id=3849
> 
> Hier bitte
> 
> ...



HALT!
Das bedeutet, dass Velen mit M'uru nie in Kontackt getreten sei und mit A'dal erst in Shattrath O.o

Wie hat er dann ihnen diese Prophezeiung mit M'uru erzählt?

@HELLSCREAM
Du weißt schon, dass die Naaru die kake zusammenbauen werden und nicht die Sterblichen. Höhstens beim schleppen helfen aber sonst :/


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> @HELLSCREAM
> Du weißt schon, dass die Naaru die kake zusammenbauen werden und nicht die Sterblichen. Höhstens beim schleppen helfen aber sonst :/


Genau und die Gnome werden als Geschossmittel in die Bordinternen Kanonen gepackt, -super Idee! Endlich sind wir die los :-)


----------



## Draelia (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, die hälfte hier denkt nur in 1 und 0. Sie müssen ihr Raumschiff nicht reparieren und flugfähig machen. Es geht drum, dass es seltsam anmutet, dass die Weltraumziegen nach zwei Jahren immer noch in dem Schutthaufen hausen. Und da wird mit Sicherheit noch was passieren. Die Draenei werden ncih abhaun, denn hier haben sie mi Azeroth einen Planeten und ein bündnis was ihr Fortbestehen sichern wird, wennauch mit dem Opfer, sich am Krieg beteiligen zu müssen. Deshalb wird es sich so ausgehn, dass die den Kahn von Rissen und Löchern befreien und nen großen Vorgarten dranbaun, fertig is die Hauptstadt.


Da es speziell zu den Azumythosinseln noch nichtmal bei Raevyn Bilder gibt. Woher stammt die Info, dass die Exodar unverändert bleibt?


----------



## Liiu (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn Draenei nichts von ihrer Technik verstehen würden, könnten sie doch einfach die Gnomen holen.Die würden sich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht ist ja das der wahre Grund des Kataklysmus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukitech (2. Juli 2010)

Is halt auch blöd, dass die Naaru Vieher die vorhanden sin naja.. fast tot sin^^ 
d.h. die können den dreanei auch net helfen


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Juli 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Da es speziell zu den Azumythosinseln noch nichtmal bei Raevyn Bilder gibt. Woher stammt die Info, dass die Exodar unverändert bleibt?


Schau dir mal hier bei buffed in der Newsabteilung die "vorher-Nachher" Bilder an.- bis auf OG bleiben die Hauptstädte wohl gleich.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Is halt auch blöd, dass die Naaru Vieher die vorhanden sin naja.. fast tot sin^^
> d.h. die können den dreanei auch net helfen



Hä woher hast du das her?
-------------

Und warum muss die Exodar die Hauptstadt der Draenei bleiben ? Wenn die repariert ist, können sie die wieder neben der FDS parken und eine eigene Hauptstadt mit Holz/Stein usw. bauen.


----------



## Liiu (2. Juli 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Is halt auch blöd, dass die Naaru Vieher die vorhanden sin naja.. fast tot sin^^
> d.h. die können den dreanei auch net helfen



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Schließlich verloren die Blutelfen, durch den "Diebstahl" von M'uru, ihre Quelle zur Macht und sind deshalb auf die Hilfe von A'dal angewiesen, sonst wären Blutelf-Paladine nur komische Blechbüchsen mit Zahnstochern.
Und wenn die Naruu den Blutelfen helfen können, warum sollten sie dann nicht auch den Dreanei helfen können?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> HALT!
> Das bedeutet, dass Velen mit M'uru nie in Kontackt getreten sei und mit A'dal erst in Shattrath O.o
> 
> Wie hat er dann ihnen diese Prophezeiung mit M'uru erzählt?




Velen hatte eine Vision.


----------



## Lukitech (2. Juli 2010)

Naja kA mir kommt vor ich habs mal in nem buch gelesen
Oder hmm war das nur der eine Dreanei den die Orcs in der Scherbi für nen heiligen Berg gehalten haben..
... is schon bissi her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Velen hatte eine Vision.



Ja und wie hatte er das A'dal und M'uru erzählt?
Mit M'uru kam er nie in Kontakt ?! Mit A'dal erst in Shattrath

War das vor Lady Liadrin Lichtpropaganda?


----------



## Dragolok (2. Juli 2010)

Sie könnten ja außerhalb der Exodar ihre Stadt bauen. Ich meine so lange in einer Ruine wohnen muss doch selbst Draenei stören, oder?


----------



## Dragolok (2. Juli 2010)

Sie könnten ja außerhalb der Exodar ihre Stadt bauen. Ich meine so lange in einer Ruine wohnen muss doch selbst Draenei stören, oder?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja und wie hatte er das A'dal und M'uru erzählt?
> Mit M'uru kam er nie in Kontakt ?! Mit A'dal erst in Shattrath
> 
> War das vor Lady Liadrin Lichtpropaganda?




Wie ich das verstanden habe, betete Velen zu den Naaru, als er noch auf Argus war, während Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden langsam der Brennenden Legion verfielen. Die Naaru sind ihm dann erschienen und mir ihrer Hilfe bauten sie die Festung der Stürme und flohen in die Scherbenwelt. Die FdS wurde dann angegriffen von Kael'Thas Schwulelfen, doch als sie die FdS erstürmten konnten sie nur noch einen Naaru vorfinden --> M'uru


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Wie ich das verstanden habe, bat Velen die Naaru um Hilfe als er noch auf Argus war, als Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden langsam der Brennenden Legion verfielen. Die Naaru sind ihm dann erschienen und mir ihrer Hilfe bauten sie die Festung der Stürme und flohen in die Scherbenwelt. Die FdS wurde dann angegriffen von Kael'Thas Schwulelfen, doch als sie die FdS erstürmten konnten sie nur noch einen Naaru vorfinden.



Wo haben sie die gebaut?
Dimensionsschiffe hatten die Naaru schon lange und sind nicht gerade erbaut O.o.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wo haben sie die gebaut?
> Dimensionsschiffe hatten die Naaru schon lange und sind nicht gerade erbaut O.o.



Hier:


Als Sargeras und die Brennende Legion die Welt Argus heimsuchten und ein Großteil des einheimischen Volkes der Eredar korrumpierten, betete einer der Anführer Velen um Hilfe. Die Naaru erschienen und boten Velen und seinen treuen Gefolgsleuten an, sie bei ihrer Flucht zu helfen. Velen und seine Anhänger nahmen die Hilfe an und nannten sich daraufhin Draenei („die Heimatlosen“). Rasch verließen die Draenei die Welt Argus in einem Dimensionsschiff, das die Naaru ihnen zur Verfügung stellten. 

Während ihrer langen Reise, segneten die rätselhaften Naaru die Draenei mit der Weisheit und Macht des Lichts. Die Naaru brachten den Draenei bei, dass es noch andere Mächte im weiten Kosmos gibt, die sich der Brennenden Legion stellen können. Eines Tages würden die Naaru alle Völker unter einem Banner vereinen und damit eine unaufhaltbare Armee des Lichts zu erschaffen. Tief beeindruckt von den Worten der Naaru, ehrten die Draenei das Heilige Licht und akzeptierten die Ideale der Naaru. 

Um vor der Brennenden Legion zu fliehen, beschlossen die Naaru mit ihrem Dimensionsschiff, die „Festung der Stürme“, auf der Scherbenwelt zu landen. Das Schiff wurde von den Blutelfen belagert und erobert, doch die Sin'dorei fanden nur einen einzigen Naaru.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Wie ich das verstanden habe, betete Velen zu den Naaru, als er noch auf Argus war, während Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden langsam der Brennenden Legion verfielen. Die Naaru sind ihm dann erschienen und mir ihrer Hilfe bauten sie die Festung der Stürme und flohen in die Scherbenwelt. Die FdS wurde dann angegriffen von Kael'Thas Schwulelfen, doch als sie die FdS erstürmten konnten sie nur noch einen Naaru vorfinden --> M'uru



Das Schiff mit dem die Draenei von Arus flohen hieß Oshu'gun.Und ja, die Überreste liegen heute noch in Nagrand rum.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> Naaru



Ok also kannte Velen A'dal und die Anderen schon bei der Flucht aus Argus. Also flohen alle gemeinsam.
Und wo waren die Naaru als 80% der Draenei von den Orcs ausgerottet wurden? -.-"

Kann es sein, dass Blizzard sich mit der Naaru-Lore selbst ans Bein gepinkelt hat?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Die Legion verfolgte die Draenei viele Jahrtausende lang. Auf ihrer Suche nach einem sicheren Hafen besuchten die Draenei viele Welten und erforschten einen Großteil des bekannten Kosmos. Aber die Legion gab ihre Verfolgung nicht auf. In der Zwischenzeit segneten die rätselhaften Naaru die Draenei mit der Macht und dem Wissen des heiligen Lichts. Die Naaru erklärten, dass es noch andere Mächte im Kosmos gab, die sich der Brennenden Legion entgegenstellen würden. Eines Tages würden die Naaru all diese Mächte zu einer einzigen, unaufhaltsamen Armee des heiligen Lichts zusammenschließen. Tief beeindruckt von den Worten der Naaru schworen die Draenei das heilige Licht zu ehren und die selbstlosen Ideale der Naaru aufrechtzuerhalten. Dann ließen sich Velen und seine Draenei endlich auf einer abgelegenen Welt nieder, die eine ideale Zuflucht zu sein schien. Deshalb nannten sie sie Draenor, oder auch "die Zuflucht". Dort kultivierten sie im Stillen erneut ihre Gesellschaft. Immer darauf bedacht, nicht wieder von der Legion entdeckt zu werden, verbargen Velen und seine Mystiker ihre Magie über Generationen hinweg.

Mit der Zeit trafen die Draenei die schamanistischen Orcs, die schon in dem friedlichen Grünland im Süden von Nagrand lebten, und freundeten sich mit ihnen an. Die Draenei und Orcs respektierten sich gegenseitig, hielten sich aber abgesehen von begrenztem Handel voneinander fern. 

Der Vorsicht der Draenei zum Trotz entdeckte Kil'jaeden jedoch schließlich ihre geheime Zuflucht auf Draenor. Er studierte die Welt und ihre Einwohner und war von den mächtigen Orcs fasziniert. Der Dämonenlord begann zu lachen, denn ein Plan begann sich in seinen Gedanken zu entfalten. Er konnte sich genau vorstellen, wie er die Orcs zu Werkzeugen seines Zorns machen konnte. Es war nur eine Frage von Zeit und der Ausübung von genügend Druck. 

Und so begann Kil'jaeden mit der Korruption der Orcs. Zuerst mittels des alten Schamanen Ner'zhul und dann durch seinen Lehrling Gul'dan. Die Orcs widmeten sich völlig der Kriegskunst und schlossen sich zu einer einzelnen, mordlustigen Horde zusammen. Selbst die weisesten Schamanen wandten sich von den Lehren ab, die sie einst geehrt hatten, und lernten stattdessen die dunkle Magie von Hexenmeistern. 


Mehr kann ich nicht mehr sagen, da fragst am besten Blizz selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kil'jaeden hatte die Orcs, die die Draenei zunächst wachsam gebilligt hatten, kunstvoll zu mordlustigen Bestien manipuliert, die die Draenei voll von blindem Hass angriffen. Dieser blutige Konflikt dauerte acht Jahre lang an, aber der Sieg der Orcs war unausweichlich. Trotz der den Draenei vom heiligen Licht verliehenen Mächte konnten sie dem dämonischen Wahn der Orcs nicht standhalten. Die Orcs löschten über 80% der Draeneibevölkerung aus und vertrieben die Überlebenden in die entlegensten Winkel der Welt. 

Einige der Draenei, die den Kampf gegen die Horde überlebt hatten, mutierten später in missgebildete Formen, was zu einer Reihe von Unterarten ihres Volkes führte. Der Grund für diese Mutationen war die Energie der teuflischen Verderbnis, die die Hexenmeister der Orcs gegen sie angewendet hatten. Die Zerschlagenen und die Verirrten (siehe obige Abbildung) sind zwei solcher Unterarten. Ihre verformten Körper sehen den stolzen Draenei, die sie einst waren, nur noch entfernt ähnlich und viele von ihnen sind dem Wahnsinn verfallen.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kopiere auch nochmal was:
Und wo waren die Naaru als 80% der Draenei von den Orcs ausgerottet wurden? -.-"
Was würde ein Naaru antworten wenn ein verzweifelter Draenei ihn fragen würde wo sie waren? Notlügen hm? Aber was als Notlüge nehmen?
Oder Schweigen?- dann würden sie sich richtig umbeliebt machen.
(um euch mal auf die sprünge zu helfen)


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal ausgeflogen, um neue Kämpfer zu suchen.
Um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung ;(


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich kopiere auch nochmal was:
> Und wo waren die Naaru als 80% der Draenei von den Orcs ausgerottet wurden? -.-"




Trotz der den Draenei vom heiligen Licht verliehenen Mächte konnten sie dem dämonischen Wahn der Orcs nicht standhalten.


Eben, wo die Naaru da geblieben sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Tja, da hat sich Metzen wohl keine Gedanken drum gemacht.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Tja, da hat sich Metzen wohl keine Gedanken drum gemacht.



FAIL
Also auf Metzen.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> FAIL
> Also auf Metzen.




Metzen?!


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Metzen?!



Nun ja er schrieb doch das Buch?!


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Ehm keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Metzen hat sich die Warcraftgeschichte ausgedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Und wo waren die Naaru als 80% der Draenei von den Orcs ausgerottet wurden? -.-"

ok die Frage lasse ich mal kurz aus, behalte die aber in Erinnerung

Nächste Frage: Woher kommen die Naaru? Wie heißt ihr Heimatplanet/dimension? Gibt es darauf hinweise?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Keine Informationen bekannt.
Und über das Leben der Draenei weiß mein leider auch nicht viel.
*seufz*


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Jo ich konnte auch nichts über ihr Herkunft finden, nur dass sie möglicherweise mit Göttern wie z.B. Elune verwandt sein könnten...


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und wo waren die Naaru als 80% der Draenei von den Orcs ausgerottet wurden? -.-"
> 
> ok die Frage lasse ich mal kurz aus, behalte die aber in Erinnerung
> 
> Nächste Frage: Woher kommen die Naaru? Wie heißt ihr Heimatplanet/dimension? Gibt es darauf hinweise?



Kann man nur Spekulieren. Meine Spekulation ist, dass Elune sich irgendwann als Anführerin der Naaru und Inkanation des Lichts zeigen wird. Sie ist die einzige "wahre" Göttin Azeroths. Sie wäre dann das Gegenstück zu Sargeras und würde die Armee des Lichts gegen die Armee der Finsternis anführen. Im letzten Addon findet diese Schlacht dann statt und dann ist Ende.

Zum Topic:

Soweit ich weiss werden die BC Gebiete nicht überarbeitet und ich finde es mehr als nur bescheuert, ich finde es richtig scheiße um ehrlich zu sein. Ich finde es abgrundtief scheiße. Aber wenn Blizzard es nicht machen will, dann machen sie es eben nicht. So ist das nunmal.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Jo ich konnte auch nichts über ihr Herkunft finden, nur dass sie möglicherweise mit Göttern wie z.B. Elune verwandt sein könnten...



Ahso ja ich auch von den Elune-Thread auf wow.europe her, aber ich denke nicht, dass da was mit Elune läuft.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ahso ja ich auch von den Elune-Thread auf wow.europe her, aber ich denke nicht, dass da was mit Elune läuft.



Elune Thread ? Kenne ich nicht, ich hatte diese Spekulation schon vorher. Kann man auch in meiner Geschichte "Das Streben nach Erlösung" lesen.Aber vorsicht, die Story ist extrem blutig.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Die Naaru sind doch nur i-welche Wesen aus reiner Energie, bestimmt ebenfalls von den Titanen erschaffen um über die Völker der Welt zu wachen (wie die Drachen auf Azeroth, nur das die schon vorher da waren)...so würde ich das jetzt vermuten. Die Titanen sind ja von Planeten zu Planeten gereist und haben nicht nur einen bescht.


----------



## Schlaviner (2. Juli 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja das der wahre Grund des Kataklysmus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir wissen doch alle das der Wahr grund für den Cataclysmus der hohe CO² ausstos der Chopper und Belagerungsmaschienen ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann man nur Spekulieren. Meine Spekulation ist, dass Elune sich irgendwann als Anführerin der Naaru und Inkanation des Lichts zeigen wird. Sie ist die einzige "wahre" Göttin Azeroths. Sie wäre dann das Gegenstück zu Sargeras und würde die Armee des Lichts gegen die Armee der Finsternis anführen. Im letzten Addon findet diese Schlacht dann statt und dann ist Ende.



HAHAHAHA! MADE MY DAY!
WEIBLICHER NAARU HHHAHHAHAHA!! (Weibchen wurden wie bei den Oger vergessen -.-)
Warum sagt dann Elune den Nachtelfen nicht einfach, dass sie die Anführerin ist?
Und warum lehren die Naaru den Draenei nicht gleich die Mächte Elunes sondern von dem des Heiligen Lichtes?

Ich wette das hast du von der Seite her die behauptet, dass Elune ein Naaru sei-.-


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Elune Thread ? Kenne ich nicht, ich hatte diese Spekulation schon vorher. Kann man auch in meiner Geschichte "Das Streben nach Erlösung" lesen.Aber vorsicht, die Story ist extrem blutig.



Hier:
http://www.wow.com/2010/05/01/know-your-lore-tfh-edition-elune-is-a-naaru/ 

Und hier WoW-Europe:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13200226147&sid=3&pageNo=3


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA! MADE MY DAY!
> WEIBLICHER NAARU HHHAHHAHAHA!! (Weibchen wurden wie bei den Oger vergessen -.-)
> Warum sagt dann Elune den Nachtelfen nicht einfach, dass sie die Anführerin ist?
> Und warum lehren die Naaru den Draenei nicht gleich die Mächte Elunes sondern von dem des Heiligen Lichtes?
> ...



Weil wir - die sterblichen Völker Azeroths - noch nicht bereit sind. Erst wenn die Kreaturen Azeroth das Licht selbst in ihren herzen tragen, können sie auch die Legion besiegen. Auf der offiziellen WoW Seite heißt es in der Geschichte zu der Legion, dass diese _nur durch eine Armee besiegt werden kann, die das Licht verkörpert, eine Armee die es nicht gibt..._

Diese Armee muss entstehen und der Schlüssel dazu sind die Naaru. Man kann es als eine Art Prüfung sehen. Wenn die Naaru jetzt einfach versuchen würden etwas zu lehren, würden die Wesen Azeroth vielleicht aber dennoch nicht die wahre Bedeutung des Lichts ergründen. Vielleicht lehren sie nur jene, die sich als würdig erwiesen haben. Was das Geschlecht betrifft, so kann es ja sehr gut sein, dass Naaru männliche und weibliche Gestalt annehmen können. Ansonsten denke ich, dass Blizzard das einfach ein wenig unglücklich geregelt hat.

P.S: Mit anderen Worten: Die sterblichen Wesen sollen das Licht finden, dass Licht soll nicht sie finden.


----------



## Karli1994 (2. Juli 2010)

vieleicht könnten dir draenei sich die benötigten teile zur reperatur aus ulduar holen weil die technologie der titanen moderner is und vieleicht sind die naaru ja garnicht on titanen geschaffen worden sonder genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann man nur Spekulieren. Meine Spekulation ist, dass Elune sich irgendwann als Anführerin der Naaru und Inkanation des Lichts zeigen wird. Sie ist die einzige "wahre" Göttin Azeroths. Sie wäre dann das Gegenstück zu Sargeras und würde die Armee des Lichts gegen die Armee der Finsternis anführen. Im letzten Addon findet diese Schlacht dann statt und dann ist Ende.



Hmm Elune ist eine körperlose Göttin. Sageras ein verkommener Titan...ich weiß zwar nun nicht was höher ist (Titan oder Gott) aber auf der selben stufe stehen die bestimtm nicht.

Und von selber greift Elune ja auch nie wirklich ins Gesehen ein, nur wenn die Priesterinnen sie um Segen bitten.

Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber ein Kumpel erzählte mir das man schon in diesem Addon Sageras bekämpfen kann. Ich glaub's nicht...


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> Hmm Elune ist eine körperlose Göttin. Sageras ein verkommener Titan...ich weiß zwar nun nicht was höher ist (Titan oder Gott) aber auf der selben stufe stehen die bestimtm nicht.
> 
> Und von selber greift Elune ja auch nie wirklich ins Gesehen ein, nur wenn die Priesterinnen sie um Segen bitten.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber ein Kumpel erzählte mir das man schon in diesem Addon Sageras bekämpfen kann. Ich glaub's nicht...



Im Grunde wissen wir doch viel zu wenig über Elune um zu sagen, dass sie bzw. es stärker bzw. schwächer ist.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Die Draenei können es nicht reparieren

die hatten nur für 1 Woche so ne eingebung um das zu bauen und haben dann alles vergessen

Denn sonst hätten sie auch mal effektive Waffen bauen können und sicht nicht von den Orcs abschlachten lassen


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weil wir - die sterblichen Völker Azeroths - noch nicht bereit sind. Erst wenn die Kreaturen Azeroth das Licht selbst in ihren herzen tragen, können sie auch die Legion besiegen. Auf der offiziellen WoW Seite heißt es in der Geschichte zu der Legion, dass diese _nur durch eine Armee besiegt werden kann, die das Licht verkörpert, eine Armee die es nicht gibt..._
> 
> Diese Armee muss entstehen und der Schlüssel dazu sind die Naaru. Man kann es als eine Art Prüfung sehen. Wenn die Naaru jetzt einfach versuchen würden etwas zu lehren, würden die Wesen Azeroth vielleicht aber dennoch nicht die wahre Bedeutung des Lichts ergründen. Vielleicht lehren sie nur jene, die sich als würdig erwiesen haben. Was das Geschlecht betrifft, so kann es ja sehr gut sein, dass Naaru männliche und weibliche Gestalt annehmen können. Ansonsten denke ich, dass Blizzard das einfach ein wenig unglücklich geregelt hat.
> 
> P.S: Mit anderen Worten: Die sterblichen Wesen sollen das Licht finden, dass Licht soll nicht sie finden.



Wenn die Naaru von Elune erschaffen wurden, dann ist Elune gleichzeitig eine Leerwandlergöttin, weil Blizzard den Homo-Naaru ja unbedingt diese scheiß 'Natur der Naaru' verpassen mussten, wo sie bei einer bestimmten Phase Seelen aufsaugen und in Leerwandler verwandeln -.-. Nennt man 'dunkler Naaru', aber ich vermute, dass es ein Fluch von Sargeras ist weil LEERWANDER? SEELEN? oder Blizzard wollte damit nur eine Ausrede für Draenei-Hexenmeister erschaffen, die noch kommen könnten.

Und wieso läuft nicht ein Naaru mal weiblich rum? 
Außerdem ist Elune pazifistisch. (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn Elune eine Naaru ist und Elune eine Göttin, heißt es dann nicht auch das die ganzen anderen Naaru auch Götter sind? (A'dal, der komische vor BT, usw.)


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Dann hätten sie die Draenei ja ohne Probleme gegen die Orcs verteidigen können....
Und M'uru wäre ein Gott.....und lässt sich korrumpieren. FAIL


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Juli 2010)

Barracudar schrieb:


> Ja schade eig. das die ihr Raumschiff noch nicht repariert haben...wenn sie es endlich mal schaffen können sie gleich mal damit wieder wegfliegen, komische Ziegen-Mensch-Aliens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...sprach der Kuh-Humanoide und molk sich ein Glas Milch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Selbst wenn sie das Schiff inzwischen repariert bekommen hätten, könnte es ja sein, daß das Schiff im Zuge des Kataklysmus wieder in sich eingefallen wäre. 
Wenn's nach mir ginge, könnte auch gleich die ganze Azurmythosinsel samt Blutmythosinsel im Meer versinken. Das gäbe in Zukunft sicher ein schön funkelndes Korallenriff ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Elune hat auch die Wildekin erschaffen und die sind keine Götter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Naaru sterben, dann verwandeln sie sich in eine Leere und alles, was sich in der Nähe befindet wird zum Leerwandler.

Ausserdem hab ich gelesen, dass die Exodar nicht mit mechanischer Technik arbeitet, sondern nur mit MAgie, wie z.B. Nekropolen etc. wahrscheinlich sind die Draenei bei der Exodar zu wenig mächtig um sie wieder in den Nether befördern zu können oder was weiss ich.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Wenn die Naaru sterben, dann verwandeln sie sich in eine Leere und alles, was sich in der Nähe befindet wird zum Leerwandler.
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich gelesen, dass die Exodar nicht mit mechanischer Technik arbeitet, sondern nur mit MAgie, wie z.B. Nekropolen etc. wahrscheinlich sind die Draenei bei der Exodar zu wenig mächtig um sie wieder in den Nether befördern zu können oder was weiss ich.



Dornaa (Waisenkind in Shatt) sagte ja, dass O'ros dabei gewesen war.

Und das mit den Sterben kapier ich nicht.. also wenn der jetzt einmal gestorben ist und als 'Leerennaaru' wiedergeboren wurde? Oder wenn er mit 98% Life dunkel wird? ( weiß nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll).


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Naja, nur mit Magie bezweifle ich mal.
Aber das Draenei sowas ähnliches wie Techno-Magier haben kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Da hab ich eine prima Idee, paar Hexer, Magier, und Schamanen tummeln sich zusammen (von der Horde natürlich) und pusten die Exodar mit samt allen Dreanei ins Weltall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, von mir aus auch auf Dreanor zurück.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dornaa (Waisenkind in Shatt) sagte ja, dass O'ros dabei gewesen war.
> 
> Und das mit den Sterben kapier ich nicht.. also wenn der jetzt einmal gestorben ist und als 'Leerennaaru' wiedergeboren wurde? Oder wenn er mit 98% Life dunkel wird? ( weiß nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll).




Wenn ein Naaru stirbt, wandelt er sich in sein gegenteil um---> Leerengott.
In dieser Phase saugt er alle Seelen in der Nähe auf um sich zu regeenerieren.Ist dieser Prozess abgelaufen, ersteht er als Lichtwesen wieder auf.


----------



## Destructix (2. Juli 2010)

Da es ein Schiff der Naaru ist und die Draenei keine Ahnung von der Technik haben...

... leibt es wohl kaputt.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Aber das Draenei sowas ähnliches wie Techno-Magier haben kann ich mir gut vorstellen.



Techno-Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/play "Playlist - Techno"
/cast Feuerball
utz utz utz *kokel* utz utz utz* *knister* utz utz utz *RÖÖÖÖMS* *CRIT* *Scratch* *loop*
/cast Feuerball
und wieder von vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Naaru *stirbt*, wandelt er sich in sein gegenteil um---> Leerengott.
> In dieser Phase saugt er alle Seelen in der Nähe auf um sich zu regeenerieren.Ist dieser Prozess abgelaufen, ersteht er als Lichtwesen wieder auf.



HÄ? Was ist 'Stirbt'? Die nummer mit der 98% Life oder das Andere?
100% Fluch von Sargeras.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn die Naaru von Elune erschaffen wurden, dann ist Elune gleichzeitig eine Leerwandlergöttin, weil Blizzard den Homo-Naaru ja unbedingt diese scheiß 'Natur der Naaru' verpassen mussten, wo sie bei einer bestimmten Phase Seelen aufsaugen und in Leerwandler verwandeln -.-. Nennt man 'dunkler Naaru', aber ich vermute, dass es ein Fluch von Sargeras ist weil LEERWANDER? SEELEN? oder Blizzard wollte damit nur eine Ausrede für Draenei-Hexenmeister erschaffen, die noch kommen könnten.
> 
> Und wieso läuft nicht ein Naaru mal weiblich rum?
> Außerdem ist Elune pazifistisch. (oder auch nicht)



Ich sage nicht das die Naaru von Elune erschaffen wurden. Wie Elune erschaffen wurde weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob sie/es über den Titanen steht, oder sie von diesen geschaffen wurde, oder eben genau umgekehrt. Persönlich denke ich aber, das Elune über den Titanen steht. Naja, eigentlich wünsche ich es mir.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe jetzt deine Frage nicht so richtig.
Naaru "sterben" nicht richtig, das stimmt.Aber wenn wir uns mal die Blutelfen als Beispiel rauspicken:
Die haben einen Naaru leergesaugt, was einem Tod für ein Energiewesen gleichkommt.
Bis er sich wieder aufgeladen hat, saugt er allen in der Umgebung die Seelen aus.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht das die Naaru von Elune erschaffen wurden. Wie Elune erschaffen wurde weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob sie/es über den Titanen steht, oder sie von diesen geschaffen wurde, oder eben genau umgekehrt. Persönlich denke ich aber, das Elune über den Titanen steht. Naja, eigentlich wünsche ich es mir.



Ja ich weiß, es zerrt wenn man wenig Infos über seine Lieblingswesen hat...
Ich wünsch mir auch, dass Blizzard mal ne gescheite Story über Draenei und Naaru schreibt OHNE FETTEN LÜCKEN!

PS: Wissen die Draenei über die 'Natur der Naaru'?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, es zerrt wenn man wenig Infos über seine Lieblingswesen hat...
> Ich wünsch mir auch, dass Blizzard mal ne gescheite Story über Draenei und Naaru schreibt OHNE FETTEN LÜCKEN!
> 
> PS:* Wissen die Draenei über die 'Natur der Naaru'?
> *


Spätestens seit Sunwell.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt deine Frage nicht so richtig.
> Naaru "sterben" nicht richtig, das stimmt.Aber wenn wir uns mal die Blutelfen als Beispiel rauspicken:
> Die haben einen Naaru leergesaugt, was einem Tod für ein Energiewesen gleichkommt.
> Bis er sich wieder aufgeladen hat, saugt er allen in der Umgebung die Seelen aus.



Eigentlich wollte es ja M'uru, dass die BEs ihn aussaugen und deswegen haben sie es gekonnt. Die DACHTEN sie würden aber in Wirklichkeit wollte es M'uru.

@phipush
Muss nicht nötig sein. Man könnte auch meinen, dass Kil'jaedan M'uru 'gebufft' hat. Also noch kein Problem für A'dal, falls sie es noch nicht wissen.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe auch, dass Elune über Sageras steht, weil es wird ja iwann wohl ode rübel darauf hinaus laufen, dass wir Sageras umholzen müsschen, nicht wahr? Also wenn Wir dann Sageras kaputt gemacht haben, und er über einem Gott stand, heißt es ja das wir einen Gott getötet haben, und wird man damit nicht schon selbst zu einem? (wenn ja will ich nen Titel haben wie "Godsalyer" episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*Was passiert, wenn ein Na’aru der Leere verfällt? Für ein Wesen des Lichts scheint es eine extreme Schwäche zu sein, zu einer solch dunklen Kreatur zu werden. Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung – und das nur weil man geschwächt ist - nagt doch sehr stark an dem Image eines Heiligen. Das könnte aber wiederum erklären, warum sie sich nicht in Kämpfe einmischen. Die eigene Armee anzugreifen, weil man ein wenig erschöpft ist, dürfte sich nicht positiv auf die Moral auswirken.* 
A: Ihr habt vielleicht den falschen Eindruck darüber gewonnen, wie häufig und gewaltig das Auftreten eines solchen Phänomens ist, weil wir es dreimal dargestellt haben: In Nargrand, Auchindoun und dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau (K’ure, D’ore, und M’uru). Es passiert AUSSERORDENTLICH selten, dass ein Naaru in einen solchen Zustand der Leere verfällt und noch seltener, dass ein gefallener Naaru zurück ins Licht gebracht wird. Der Fall eines Naaru in die Leere stellt einen katastrophalen Verlust für die Naaru und die Mächte des Lichts dar. Es ist der traurigste, herzzerreißendste Vorfall, den ein Naaru erleben kann. Auf der anderen Seite bringt ein Naaru, der ins Licht wiedergeboren wird, jedem Naaru neue Hoffnung und ein Gefühl der Berufung. Wenn Energie-Wesen vor Glück weinen könnten, würden sie es in einem solchen Moment tun. 

_Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816835731&sid=3

_Es scheint den Naaru demnach durchaus bekannt zu sein.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> *Was passiert, wenn ein Na'aru der Leere verfällt? Für ein Wesen des Lichts scheint es eine extreme Schwäche zu sein, zu einer solch dunklen Kreatur zu werden. Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung &#8211; und das nur weil man geschwächt ist - nagt doch sehr stark an dem Image eines Heiligen. Das könnte aber wiederum erklären, warum sie sich nicht in Kämpfe einmischen. Die eigene Armee anzugreifen, weil man ein wenig erschöpft ist, dürfte sich nicht positiv auf die Moral auswirken.*
> A: Ihr habt vielleicht den falschen Eindruck darüber gewonnen, wie häufig und gewaltig das Auftreten eines solchen Phänomens ist, weil wir es dreimal dargestellt haben: In Nargrand, Auchindoun und dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau (K'ure, D'ore, und M'uru). Es passiert AUSSERORDENTLICH selten, dass ein Naaru in einen solchen Zustand der Leere verfällt und noch seltener, dass ein gefallener Naaru zurück ins Licht gebracht wird. Der Fall eines Naaru in die Leere stellt einen katastrophalen Verlust für die Naaru und die Mächte des Lichts dar. Es ist der traurigste, herzzerreißendste Vorfall, den ein Naaru erleben kann. Auf der anderen Seite bringt ein Naaru, der ins Licht wiedergeboren wird, jedem Naaru neue Hoffnung und ein Gefühl der Berufung. Wenn Energie-Wesen vor Glück weinen könnten, würden sie es in einem solchen Moment tun.
> 
> _Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...816835731&sid=3
> ...



SCHEISSE MEIN WELTENBILD IST ZERSTÖRT!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Raiden wir die Naaru damit JEDER Tod WIRKLICH JEDER TOD IST !!!!!!!!

Dann sind Naaru brennende Legionäre! Das bedeutet das SIE die Brennende Legion (Leerwandler) zu uns holen! Und sie wollen gegen Sargeras kämpfen?!? Ist das überhaupt noch Lichtmagie was sie benutzen?

Gibt es echt kein Gegenmittel?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Könnte ja sein, dass sie eine Abspaltung der Brennenden Legion darstellen?


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Klar, man sagt mal schnell bei blizz beschied und sie ziehen den Stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du fragst die Pantheon, die klären die Lage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Klaro gibts ein Gegenmittel: unzählige Seelen.
Und wenn sie in ihrer Schattenform sind nutzen sie keine Lichtmagie mehr.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Heißt das sie können nicht weinen ? VERDAMMT!!!

*ABER DIE GESCHICHTE HAT SCHONWIEDER LÜCKEN !!!!!!*
Das bedeutet, dass die Naaru die schwächsten Wesen in WoW sind (vom Guten her) da du sie nur einen Kristall (auch wenn 2 cm) abbrechen musst damit er böse wird?!?

Wie wollen die gegen Sargeras kämpfen? Nach 1 Sekunde Anwesenheit von Sargeras, attackieren sie ja UNS! Sinnlos!

Warum attackieren uns dann D'ore und K'ure (mal wieder Mädchennamen für die Männer -.-) nicht?
Sie sind auch in der Leerenphase!

Und was meinen die mit 'zurück in das Licht'? Wenn so'n Naaru ein Leerengott wird töten wir es sofort.. da ist nix mit Licht-.-

Wie können die Naaru so leben? Begehren sie kein Selbstmord? Ich würde es machen, schon allein weil es kein Gegenmittel gibt, was den Naaru wenigstens den Verstand lässt... kein Serum wie die Worgen... kein Versuch.

Und warum aktzeptieren es die Sterblichen dass ein 'in wirklichkeit' brennender Legionär unter ihnen ist?

Warum schließen sie sich nicht die brennende Legion an wenn sie diese Natur haben? Ich meine, sie folgen nur ihrer Natur, was jedes Lebewesen macht.

Ist das nun ein Fluch von Sargeras oder nicht?!?

@phipush
Ich meine ein Trank/Zauber oder sowas. Nichts böses.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> SCHEISSE MEIN WELTENBILD IST ZERSTÖRT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Nicht unbedingt. Schau dir mal diesen Bluepost an:*

*F: Könnt ihr erklären, wie das „Licht“ funktioniert? Die Geschichte besagt, dass Untote, ähnlich den Zerschlagenen, physisch nicht in der Lage sind, das Licht zu verwenden. Wir können aber einen Verlassenen spielen, der Heilzauber wirkt und Sir Zeliek in Naxxramas verwendet Pseudo-Paladinfähigkeiten.
* 
A: Ohne zu viel verraten zu wollen können wir euch sagen, dass die Fähigkeit, das Licht zu kontrollieren, vor allem eine Frage der Willenskraft oder des Glaubens an sich selbst ist. Deswegen gibt es böse Paladine (zum Beispiel der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug oder Arthas bevor er Frostgram fand). Untote (und Verlassene) benötigen dafür so viel Willenskraft, dass diese Fähigkeit sehr selten ist – zumal sie auch selbstzerstörerisch wirkt. Wenn Untote das Licht kanalisiert, fühlt es sich (für sie) an, als ob ihr Körper vom Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit verzehrt würde. Durch das Licht geheilte Verlassene (ganz gleich, ob der Heiler ein Verlassener ist oder nicht) werden durch den Vorgang praktisch verätzt – klar, die Wunde ist geheilt, aber die Heilung an sich ist unglaublich schmerzhaft. Wir können also festhalten, dass die Priester der Verlassenen Wesen mit unerschütterlicher Willenskraft sind, dass Verlassene (und Todesritter) in der Rolle des Tanks für den guten Zweck leiden, wenn sie einen Priester oder Paladin in der Gruppe haben und das Sir Zeliek sich WIRKLICH selbst hasst. 

Man muss darüber ein wenig nachdenken. Wenn man es so will, verhält es sich in WoW wie im echten Leben. Im echten Leben heißt es "gut" und "böse" und in der WoW heißt es eben "Licht" und "Dunkelheit". Wenn man es genau betrachtet, ist Sargeras auch nur ein Wesen, dessen dunkle Seite die Übermacht gewonnen hat. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Wesen, bei denen die gute Seite die Überhand behält, wie z.B. die Naaru. Man muss sich einmal ins Gedächtnis rufen, wodurch Sargeras überhaupt erst "böse" wurde. Er wurde durch die dunklen Einflüsse böse. Ich denke, dass es auf der einen Seite "böse" Einflüsse im Universum gibt, aber auf der anderen Seite auch das genau Gegenteil. Die Titanen zählen zu diesen guten Wesen. Deswegen ziehen sie von Welt zu Welt und verleihen ihr Ordnung, vertreiben das Böse.

Das bedeutet für mich auch, dass die Titanen NICHT der Ursprung sind. Sie wollen dem Chaos nur Ordnung geben. Aber um etwas zu ordnen, muss erst einmal Unordnung vorhanden sein. Und wenn Unordnung vorhanden ist, dann ist etwas vorhanden. Also muss man sich die Frage stellen, was denn nun am Anfang war, in der WoW.

Der gesamte Konflikt in WoW ist im Grunde von 2 Seiten bestimmt. Am Ende wird eben die Seite gewinnen, welche Überhand nimmt. Man kann die Dunkelheit also im Grunde nur mit einem unerschütterlichen Willen besiegen. Denn nur wenn man einen unerschütterlichen Willen hat und das Licht praktisch selbst im Herzen trägt, nur dann, wenn man der dunklen Seite auch widerstehen kann, nur dann kann man diese Seite auch besiegen, bzw. zurück ins Licht führen. Deswegen schreibt der GM auch, dass ein solches Ereigniss bei einem Naaru sehr tragisch und traurig ist, denn um einen Naaru seiner Willenskraft zu berauben, bedarf es einiger Grausamkeiten. Wenn ein Naaru zu dieser "Leere" wird, dann ist das in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich so, weil er zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach nurnoch viel zu schwach ist um einen Willen aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Erstens: Naaru, egal ob Licht oder Schatten, sind KEINE Legionäre.
Zweitens: Naaru sind mächtig.Wenn es so einfach wäre sie umzubringen, würde es sie wohl nicht mehr in der guten Variante geben.
Drittens: Es ist kein Fluch von Sargeras.Das soll einfach nur den Kreislauf des Lebens darstellen.Licht und Schatten sind in Warcraft 2 Urkräfte und die Naaru scheinen  beiden anzugehören.
Viertens: Naaru können nicht wirklich sterben.Sie erstehen eigentlich immer wieder auf.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der gesamte Konflikt in WoW ist im Grunde von 2 Seiten bestimmt. Am Ende wird eben die Seite gewinnen, welche Überhand nimmt. Man kann die Dunkelheit also im Grunde nur mit einem unerschütterlichen Willen besiegen. Denn nur wenn man einen unerschütterlichen Willen hat und das Licht praktisch selbst im Herzen trägt, nur dann, wenn man der dunklen Seite auch widerstehen kann, nur dann kann man diese Seite auch besiegen, bzw. zurück ins Licht führen. Deswegen schreibt der GM auch, dass ein solches Ereigniss bei einem Naaru sehr tragisch und traurig ist, denn um einen Naaru seiner Willenskraft zu berauben, bedarf es einiger Grausamkeiten. Wenn ein Naaru zu dieser "Leere" wird, dann ist das in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich so, weil er zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach nurnoch viel zu schwach ist um einen Willen aufrecht zu erhalten.



Sollte dann man lieber die Naaru nicht töten? Um sie zu erlösen? Und weil sie eine Bedrohung der Welt sind? Genauso wie Alexstratza Malygos, weil er drohte Azeroth in eine Scherbenwelt zu verwandeln? Genauso wie ein Tierarzt ein Tier tötet weil es schmerzen spürt? Genauso wie wir, weil es schlimm anzusehen ist, wie ein weinender Naaru sich in einen Leerengott verwandelt und alle anderen aus Spaß tötet , Seelen anzieht und sie für die brennende Legion in Leerwandler verwandelt?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn du einen Naaru tötest entsteht doch erst ein Leerengott.
Es würde also nichts bringen einen Naaru zu töten, da du 1). ein mächtiges Lichtwesen verlierst und
2). ein mächtiges Schattenwesen gewinnst.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Erstens: Naaru, egal ob Licht oder Schatten, sind KEINE Legionäre.
> Zweitens: Naaru sind mächtig.Wenn es so einfach wäre sie umzubringen, würde es sie wohl nicht mehr in der guten Variante geben.
> Drittens: Es ist kein Fluch von Sargeras.Das soll einfach nur den Kreislauf des Lebens darstellen.Licht und Schatten sind in Warcraft 2 Urkräfte und die Naaru scheinen beiden anzugehören.
> Viertens: Naaru können nicht wirklich sterben.Sie erstehen eigentlich immer wieder auf.



Erstens: Wirklich nicht? Leerwandler (und somit Leerengötter) dienen der Legion!
Zweitens: Die Phase war DIE EINZIGE ANTWORT auf die Frage, wo die Naaru waren. Also konnten sie doch die Draenei beschützen!
Drittens: Was hat Leere mit den Schatten zu tun?(auser die Magie) Und wenn doch: Schon allein ein Schattenwesen muss sterben und das bedeutet: Die Naaru sind von Natur aus böse!
Viertens: Wo ist M'uru?

Quote:
Wenn du einen Naaru tötest entsteht doch erst ein Leerengott.
Es würde also nichts bringen einen Naaru zu töten, da du 1). ein mächtiges Lichtwesen verlierst und
2). ein mächtiges Schattenwesen gewinnst. 
Quote stopp

Ich meine mit einer Raidgruppe (von der Lore eine Armee) und deine Meinung bedeutet:'Das Böse ist mächtiger als das Gute!' Also ist der Kampf gegen Sargeras unnötig!


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sollte dann man lieber die Naaru nicht töten? Um sie zu erlösen? Und weil sie eine Bedrohung der Welt sind? Genauso wie Alexstratza Malygos, weil er drohte Azeroth in eine Scherbenwelt zu verwandeln? Genauso wie ein Tierarzt ein Tier tötet weil es schmerzen spürt? Genauso wie wir, weil es schlimm anzusehen ist, wie ein weinender Naaru sich in einen Leerengott verwandelt und alle anderen aus Spaß tötet , Seelen anzieht und sie für die brennende Legion in Leerwandler verwandelt?



Jeder kann von der Dunkelheit verleitet werden, genau wie im echten Leben jeder zu Bösem verleitet werden kann. Vernichten ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern Willenstärke und der Glaube an das Gute.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Erstens: Leerwandler dienen der Legion, Leerengötter nicht.M'uru war nur bei Sunwell, weil Kael die restliche Macht des Naarus für den Brunnen brauchte.
Zweitens:Es ist nicht bekannt wo die Naaru waren.Vielleicht ausgeflogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Drittensie Naaru sind von Natur aus gut.Es ist nur ein zeitweiliger Abschnitt ihres Lebens in dem sie Leerengötter sind.Wenn überhaupt, denn sowas kommt nur sehr selten vor.
Vierstens:Reinigt die Blutelfeen in Form des neuen Brunnens und regeneriert nebenbei seine Kräfte. 

Tante Edith sagt:
Ich habe nie gesagt das ein Kampf gegen das böse sinnlos ist.
Ich sagte das ein Kampf gegen einen Lichtnaaru sinnlos ist, weil er sich am Ende in einen Leerengott verwandeln würde.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jeder kann von der Dunkelheit verleitet werden, genau wie im echten Leben jeder zu Bösem verleitet werden kann. Vernichten ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern Willenstärke und der Glaube an das Gute.



Ja nur ist der Naaru nicht stark genug um sein böses zu bändigen! Also sollte man es doch töten!


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Sie sind ja nicht umbedingt "böse".Sie saugen nur sämtliche Energie auf um sich zu regenerieren.Und darauf haben sie keinen Einfluss.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Erstens: Leerwandler dienen der Legion, Leerengötter nicht.M'uru war nur bei Sunwell, weil Kael die restliche Macht des Naarus für den Brunnen brauchte.
> Zweitens:Es ist nicht bekannt wo die Naaru waren.Vielleicht ausgeflogen?
> 
> 
> ...



Erstens: Warum sollten Leerengötter NICHT der Legion dienen ? Schon allein wegen ihrer Arrogantheit und nach mehr Macht alles zu zerstören, schließen sie sich ihnen unbewusst an!
Zweitens: Wo ausgeflogen? Um nicht den Draenei zu helfen? Als ausrede vielleicht?!?!!??
Drittens: Gut dann sagen wir einfach: Die Naaru sind von Natur aus sehr schlecht! Und eigentlich VERSUCHEN sie gut zu sein aber ihre Natur erlaubt es nicht. Daher hab ich eigentlich recht, dass die von naturaus böse sind!
Viertens: M'uru ist der Sonnenbrunnen? Soviel ich gehört habe, hat Velen den Brunnen nur mit einem seiner Kristalle gereinigt und nicht mit seiner Seele. Außerdem lieste ich mal irgentwo, dass M'uru selbst denn Brunnen reinigte. Hat es IRGENTWIE geschafft normal zu werden und sah verkrüppelt aus, so der Text.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Erstens: Leerengötter streben nicht nach Macht.Sie wollen sich regenerieren.
Zweitens: Ich habe keinen Schimmer wo sie waren und habe lediglich eine Vermutung geäußert.
Drittens:Eben nicht.Naaru sterben nicht zwangsweise,das heißt es muss nicht aus jedem Naaru ein Leerengott werden.
Und wenn, sind sie neutral, was aber auch nicht stimmt.
Viertens:M'uru ist nicht der Sonnenbrunnen, sondern dessen neue Essenz.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja nur ist der Naaru nicht stark genug um sein böses zu bändigen! Also sollte man es doch töten!



Lass es mich so erklären.

Menschen können auch grausame Dinge tun, wenn sie verzweifelt sind. Ganz einfach weil sie keine andere Möglichkeit haben. Den Naaru geht es ähnlich und wie schon beschrieben, kommt so etwas sehr selten vor. Deswegen sind die Naaru nicht böse, sie sind das genau Gegenteil und in die Versuchung kann jeder verraten.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Erstens: Warum sollten Leerengötter NICHT der Legion dienen ? Schon allein wegen ihrer Arrogantheit und nach mehr Macht alles zu zerstören, schließen sie sich ihnen unbewusst an!
> Zweitens: Wo ausgeflogen? Um nicht den Draenei zu helfen? Als ausrede vielleicht?!?!!??
> Drittens: Gut dann sagen wir einfach: Die Naaru sind von Natur aus sehr schlecht! Und eigentlich VERSUCHEN sie gut zu sein aber ihre Natur erlaubt es nicht. Daher hab ich eigentlich recht, dass die von naturaus böse sind!
> Viertens: M'uru ist der Sonnenbrunnen? Soviel ich gehört habe, hat Velen den Brunnen nur mit einem seiner Kristalle gereinigt und nicht mit seiner Seele. Außerdem lieste ich mal irgentwo, dass M'uru selbst denn Brunnen reinigte. Hat es IRGENTWIE geschafft normal zu werden und sah verkrüppelt aus, so der Text.




WTF! Naaru arrogant?! Niemals!


----------



## Taldeor (2. Juli 2010)

Was ihr "Nicht-Draenei" nicht wisst... Wir bauen im Keller heimlich einen eigenen Borgwürfel und werden euch dann mit unserem 1337-ownage-Todestrahl vernichten und alle weiblichen Charaktere assimilieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*ist sehr wohl ein Draenei!*


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Erstens: Leerengötter streben nicht nach Macht.Sie wollen sich regenerieren.
> Zweitens: Ich habe keinen Schimmer wo sie waren und habe lediglich eine Vermutung geäußert.
> Drittens:Eben nicht.Naaru sterben nicht zwangsweise,das heißt es muss nicht aus jedem Naaru ein Leerengott werden.
> Und wenn, sind sie neutral, was aber auch nicht stimmt.
> Viertens:M'uru ist nicht der Sonnenbrunnen, sondern dessen neue Essenz.



Erstens: Da oben stand drauf, dass Leerengötter zerstören wollen. EIN NEUER INSTINKT! Und die 'Zwangsregeneration' ist nur dazu da um Leerwandler zu beschwören. Leider pisst sich der Leerengott dabei selbst an. Und ausserdem, die verwandelten Seelen finden NIE WIEDER MEHR RUHE! Wieso attackiert dann der verkappte Naaru seine eigene Leute? Wegen sein neuen Instinkt! Und sein neuer Instinkt will sich etwas anschließen um noch mehr zu zerstören!
Zweitens: Gut dann lassen wir ma die Disskusion. Ich bin ab jetzt vermutlich der Meinung, dass Naaru feige waren zu helfen.
Drittens: Aber K'ure sagt: 'Es ist die Natur der Naaru'
Viertens: Und wo schluckt er wieder Seelen in die Hölle? ( Ja mit Hölle meine ich 'In Unruhe bringen' )


----------



## Felix^^ (2. Juli 2010)

ihr schreibt immer so lustige sachen XDDDD


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Lass es mich so erklären.
> 
> Menschen können auch grausame Dinge tun, wenn sie verzweifelt sind. Ganz einfach weil sie keine andere Möglichkeit haben. Den Naaru geht es ähnlich und wie schon beschrieben, kommt so etwas sehr selten vor. Deswegen sind die Naaru nicht böse, sie sind das genau Gegenteil und in die Versuchung kann jeder verraten.




Sie fallen ja nicht in versuchung. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge im Leben der Naaru. Ich würde es eher als Nebenwirkung bezeichnen und denke, dass ein Naaru sich gar nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, wenn er in diesen Status verfällt.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> WTF! Naaru arrogant?! Niemals!



Wenn sie erstmal ein Leerengott sind...


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn sie erstmal ein Leerengott sind...




Wie kommst du auf eine Arroganz?!


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

1 vs alle ist ein bisschen unfair...^^

Ich kann auch behaupten, dass Tierärzte leidende Tiere nicht töten sollen, sondern dass sie lieber weiterhin versuchen sollen sie zu heilen. Aber das machen sie nicht...

(Und wer mir jetzt einer hier den Grund gibt, warum sie die töten, dann hat er sich selbst geowned! )


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Sie fallen ja nicht in versuchung. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge im Leben der Naaru. Ich würde es eher als Nebenwirkung bezeichnen und denke, dass ein Naaru sich gar nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, wenn er in diesen Status verfällt.




/sign

@White_Sky:
Die Regeneration ist dazu da um sich zu regenerieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal im Ernst: All das schlechte ist einen Nebenwirkung!
Und woher weißt du das der neeue Instinkt sich irgendwo anschließen will? o.O
Er schluckt keine Seelen sondern arkane Energie.
Aber K'ure sagt?Die NAtur der Naaru ist ein Kreislauf, mehr nicht. 

Tante Edith sagt noch etwas: 
Du vs. alle?Ich bitte dich.Wir wollen dir nur gaaanz lieb zeigen wo dein Logikfehler liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf eine Arroganz?!



Weil die ja zerstören wollen und kein Mitleid mehr verfügen. Ok Arroganz war vielleicht das falsche Wort, dann sage ich lieber Gnadenlos.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Sie wollen nicht, sie müssen.
Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Sie wollen nicht, sie müssen.
> Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caranthir Singollo (2. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Auf wen sprichst du da genau an? Velen? Sie können doch gar nicht zurückkehren, soweit ich weiß, sie sind doch verstoßen worden. (Die Geschichte mit Sargeras- Kil'jeadan und Archimonde). Velen hatte sich damals, als Sargeras den dreien einen Pakt angeboten hat, ein paar Leute geschnappt und ist abgehauen, weil er da nicht mitmachen wollte, aufgrund dunkler Vorahnung. Die restlichen Dreanei auf Argus wären nicht erbaut darüber, wenn "die Verstoßenden" zurückkehren würden. Wäre das gleiche als wenn die Blutelfen einfach mal nach Darnassus laufen würden, nach dem Motto: "Hey Brüder, wir sind zurück, lasst uns wieder Freunde sein"- wird nicht klappen. Wäre aber eine tolle Idee, dann würden sie wenigstens ausgerottet werden und man müsste nicht mehr diese halbstarken Paladine (männl.) sehen :-)



Du weisst schon, dass die Blutelfen aus den Hochelfen entstanden sind die in Silbermond waren. Blutelfen haben rein gar nichts mit den Nachtelfen zu tun. Man sollte sich Warcraft komplett anschauen bevor man falsche Sachen postet, nicht nur wow.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> @White_Sky:
> Die Regeneration ist dazu da um sich zu regenerieren.
> ...



Wer sagt, dass das eine Regeneration sein sollte?
Nebenwirkung? Wie meinst du das?
Weil er zerstören will! Und um noch mehr zu zerstören, würde sich eine Anschließung der Legion sehr gut tun. Alles riskieren um noch mehr zu Zerstören!
Du hast eben Seelen erwähnt!
Ja jeder Naaru hat diesen Kreislauf! JEDER!

Mit Ich vs. Alle meine ich, dass ich alleine da stehe und mich selbst verteidigen muss.
Es ist kein Logikfehler, es sind wir die unsere Meinung und unsere Sicht verteidigen. Du bist der Meinung Naaru wären nett, ich der Meinung sie wären böse. Nimand von uns will das Gegenteil wahr haben! Wir verteidigen gerade unsere Meinungen!


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Caranthir schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Blutelfen aus den Hochelfen entstanden sind die in Silbermond waren. Blutelfen haben rein gar nichts mit den Nachtelfen zu tun. Man sollte sich Warcraft komplett anschauen bevor man falsche Sachen postet, nicht nur wow.




Haben sie sehr wohl! Die Blutelfen, wie auch Nachtelfen waren einst Hochelfen und übten sich in der Kunst der arkanen Magie. Jedoch kam es dann zum Missbrauch und einige wurden verstossen (--> die heutigen Blutelfen) und der Rest wurde zu Nachtelfen und wandte sich von der Magie ab und widmete sich den natürlichen Zauberkünsten wie Druiden es tun. So hab ich das in Erinnerung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Sie wollen nicht, sie müssen.
> Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau deswegen müssen wir sie 'erlösen'. Sie leiden darunter... wer will Naaru leiden sehen?
Ich nicht aber es gibt nur 1 ( ok 2) Gegenmittel...


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass das eine Regeneration sein sollte?
> Nebenwirkung? Wie meinst du das?
> Weil er zerstören will! Und um noch mehr zu zerstören, würde sich eine Anschließung der Legion sehr gut tun. Alles riskieren um noch mehr zu Zerstören!
> Du hast eben Seelen erwähnt!
> ...




Es ist eine Regeneration. Schlussendlich werden sie ja wieder Wesen des Lichts. Du solltest alles nochmals genau lesen. Ich glaube du hast nicht alles richtig verstanden.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Es ist eine Regeneration. Schlussendlich werden sie ja wieder Wesen des Lichts. Du solltest alles nochmals genau lesen. Ich glaube du hast nicht alles richtig verstanden.



Ok von mir aus. Dann is es halt' ne Regeneration. Eine bösartige Regeneration. Und WIE LANGE diese Regeneration da sein muss.. D'ore wartet schon *1000!* Jahre drauf, bis der Kreislauf abgeschlossen wird. Aus der (neuen) Sicht eines Leerengottes, wäre diese 'Regeneration' eine Seite gut: Er lässt Seelen leiden und verwandelt sie in Leerwandler die dann nochmehr ZERSTÖREN. Und auf der schlechten Seite: Er wird sehr langsam wieder ein Lichtwesen, aber bis dahin, haben wir es schon Tod geschlagen.Was auch gut ist, damit es nicht NOCH MAL ein Leerengott wird!

Was soll ich nicht wissen? Ich hab auf ALLE deine Fragen geantwortet. Eher willst du es nicht wahrhaben. Ich auch nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wieso bösartig?Wenn du einen Akku wiederauflädst(und im Prinzip macht das der Naaru auch) ist das auch nicht bösartig.
Und es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Seelen sein.


----------



## Venoxin (2. Juli 2010)

Die Naaru sind wie Terroristen, jagen sich selbst in die Luft und reissen Unschuldige mit in den Tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok von mir aus. Dann is es halt' ne Regeneration. Eine bösartige Regeneration. Und WIE LANGE diese Regeneration da sein muss.. D'ore wartet schon *1000!* Jahre drauf, bis der Kreislauf abgeschlossen wird. Aus der (neuen) Sicht eines Leerengottes, wäre diese 'Regeneration' eine Seite gut: Er lässt Seelen leiden und verwandelt sie in Leerwandler die dann nochmehr ZERSTÖREN. Und auf der schlechten Seite: Er wird sehr langsam wieder ein Lichtwesen, aber bis dahin, haben wir es schon Tod geschlagen.Was auch gut ist, damit es nicht NOCH MAL ein Leerengott wird!




Was du nicht alles tot hauen willst...Wie kommst du denn die ganze Zeit darauf, dass er alles zerstören will? Er macht das ja ungewollt und dass es dazu kommt, muss ihm ja zuerst Schaden zugefügt werden, also eine Art Abwehrreaktion.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Wieso bösartig?Wenn du einen Akku wiederauflädst(und im Prinzip macht das der Naaru auch) ist das auch nicht bösartig.
> Und es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Seelen sein.
> 
> Und was dann? Die Naaru sagen (und der Bluepost): Seelen. Und woher hast du die Info her?
> Und mein Akku braucht keine Seelen O.o und läuft auch nicht Amok wenn es leer ist...






Venoxin schrieb:


> Die Naaru sind wie Terroristen, jagen sich selbst in die Luft und reissen Unschuldige mit in den Tod.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Was du nicht alles tot hauen willst...Wie kommst du denn die ganze Zeit darauf, dass er alles zerstören will? Er macht das ja ungewollt und dass es dazu kommt, muss ihm ja zuerst Schaden zugefügt werden, also eine Art Abwehrreaktion.



Und warum steht da drauf, dass er seine eigene Armee attackieren würde?
kurz: Weil es auf den Bluepost draufsteht, dass er zerstören will! -.-


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wo steht was drauf?Ich bin ehrlich verwirrt...


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> * Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung – und das nur weil man geschwächt ist - nagt doch sehr stark an dem Image eines Heiligen. Die eigene Armee anzugreifen, weil man ein wenig erschöpft ist, dürfte sich nicht positiv auf die Moral auswirken.*
> 
> _Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...816835731&sid=3
> 
> _Es scheint den Naaru demnach durchaus bekannt zu sein.



Hier


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Das war die Frage.In der Antwort steht nichts davon das sie alles zerstören wollen.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hier



Ich glaube ihr lest hier zwischen den Zeilen. Da steht nur, dass so ein Vorfall extrem selten passiert und keinesfalls eine Normalsituation ist.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Das war die Frage.In der Antwort steht nichts davon das sie alles zerstören wollen.



*Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung*

*Sinnlose Zerstörung

SINNLOSE ZERSTÖRUNG!!!!!!
*


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> *Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung*
> 
> *Sinnlose Zerstörung
> 
> ...



Baum ?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ist immer noch nur ne Frage.... 
Oder siehst du das bestätigt?


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr lest hier zwischen den Zeilen. Da steht nur, dass so ein Vorfall extrem selten passiert und keinesfalls eine Normalsituation ist.





White_Sky schrieb:


> *Ja jeder Naaru hat diesen Kreislauf! JEDER!*





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Baum ?



Satzfragmente?


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Satzfragmente?



Nochmal langsam. Das ist ein Bluepost, wo eine Frage VON EINEM SPIELER beantwortet wird. Die Frage hat KEINEN inhaltlichen WERT, nur dass was darunter steht!


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Ist immer noch nur ne Frage....
> Oder siehst du das bestätigt?



Du Fragst: Wo steht das drauf?
Ich: Zitiere dir etwas, wo draufsteht ,dass ein Naaru bloß weil es geschwächt ist, sinnlos zerstört und Seelen einverleibt.
Du antwortest: Es steht nirgenswo drauf
Ich zitiere nochmal fett gedruckt: *SINNLOSES ZERSTÖREN
*
Da steht NICHTS von sinnVOLLEN Zerstören -.-

Die Frage ist beantwortet.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Entschuldigung, für dich auch gerne noch einmal:
*Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung – und das nur weil man geschwächt ist - nagt doch sehr stark an dem Image eines Heiligen. Die eigene Armee anzugreifen, weil man ein wenig erschöpft ist, dürfte sich nicht positiv auf die Moral auswirken.* 

War Teil der Frage eines Spielers.Die Antwort steht drunter...


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nochmal langsam. Das ist ein Bluepost, wo eine Frage VON EINEM SPIELER beantwortet wird. Die Frage hat KEINEN inhaltlichen WERT, nur dass was darunter steht!



Aber er hat trotzdem recht.
Leerwander sind böse und warum sollen Leerengötter es nicht sein?

Und der Bluepost antwortet darauf, dass sich Naaru schämen wenn sie in diese Phase gehen, nicht dass die Frage falsch ist. Nur das wir denken, dass es zu schnell und viel passiert. Das war das falsche...


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Aber er hat trotzdem recht.
> Leerwander auch und warum sollen Leerengötter es nicht sein?



Recht hat der Blueposter und nicht der Spieler der die Frage stellt. Denn der Spieler hat die Frage gestellt, weil er es eben nicht wusste ob es stimmt, sagmal du trollst doch oder?


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Recht hat der Blueposter und nicht der Spieler der die Frage stellt. Denn der Spieler hat die Frage gestellt, weil er es eben nicht wusste ob es stimmt, sagmal du trollst doch oder?



Da steht nirgents drauf, dass die Frage falsch gewesen ist.
Er hat nicht gesagt, dass es falsch war, dass ein Leerengott zerstört.


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Da steht nirgents drauf, dass die Frage falsch gewesen ist.
> Er hat nicht gesagt, dass es falsch war, dass ein Leerengott zerstört.



_"A: Ihr habt vielleicht den* falschen Eindruck* darüber gewonnen, wie häufig und gewaltig das Auftreten eines solchen Phänomens ist, weil wir es dreimal dargestellt haben: In Nargrand, Auchindoun und dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau (K’ure, D’ore, und M’uru). Es passiert *AUSSERORDENTLICH* selten, dass ein Naaru in einen solchen Zustand der Leere verfällt und noch seltener, dass ein gefallener Naaru zurück ins Licht gebracht wird."

_Des Weiteren steht da NIRGENDS etwas von einem Leerengott. Das ist pure Spekulation und dazu ziemlich schlechte wie ich finde._


_


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Von einer Questreihe in Oshu'Gun mit dem Naaru K'ure wissen wir mehr von den Lebenszyklus dieses Volkes. Wenn ein Naaru stirbt, erschöpft seine Energie und verwandelt sich in eine „Leere“. Die Leere ist ein Feld aus purem Schatten, welches alle Geister und Seelen die sich in der Nähe aufhalten in Leerwandler und Elementare verwandelt. Die große Anzahl an Leerenergien in Auchindoun, kommt von dem großen Naaru D'ore, der dort von den Draenei begraben wurde. Jedoch, nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder mit einer mächtigen Quelle des heiligen Lichts, kann ein Naaruleichnam sich selbst regenerieren und seine verloren Energien wiederherstellen. Damit ist der Lebenszyklus der Naaru einer des Lichts, der Dunkelheit und der Wiederauferstehung. 
Quelle: http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/Naaru#Biologie


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _"A: Ihr habt vielleicht den* falschen Eindruck* darüber gewonnen, wie häufig und gewaltig das Auftreten eines solchen Phänomens ist, weil wir es dreimal dargestellt haben: In Nargrand, Auchindoun und dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau (K'ure, D'ore, und M'uru). Es passiert *AUSSERORDENTLICH* selten, dass ein Naaru in einen solchen Zustand der Leere verfällt und noch seltener, dass ein gefallener Naaru zurück ins Licht gebracht wird."
> 
> _Des Weiteren steht da NIRGENDS etwas von einem Leerengott. Das ist pure Spekulation und dazu ziemlich schlechte wie ich finde._
> 
> ...



Das mit den 'falschen Eindruck' meint er wohl, dass es häufig passiert? Und gewaltig? Naja in der Nagrandquest sagte Thralls Großmutter, dass die Seelen nicht mehr in Frieden ruhen. Was ist damit?

'Ausserordentlich' ? OK mir fällt dazu echt nix mehr ein o.O

Jetzt steht immernoch die Frage offen WIE ein Naaru in die Leere reingeht. Wenn er jetzt RICHTIG stirbt und wie ein Phönix wiedergeboren wird? Oder wenn der jetzt schwerkrank ist? -.-" (Ja ic weiß komisches beispiel...)

Außerdem habe ich immernoch eine Hauptfrage: Wo waren Die, als die Orcs die Draenei überranten? Sie zu verlassen war schon sehr böse (ok antwort unbekannt), aber vielleicht werden wir ( oder ich) diese Antwort irgentwann mit einer anderen Erweiterung erfahren...

@phipush1 Aber jetzt hab ich immernoch dieses mulmige Gefühl, was mit den angezogenen Seelen genauer passiert? Erst Leerwandler und dann Leerwandler tot und dann? Keine Ruhe?

Ich meine danach..


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

> [Wenn ein Naaru stirbt, erschöpft seine Energie und verwandelt sich in eine „Leere". Die Leere ist ein Feld aus purem Schatten, welches alle Geister und Seelen die sich in der Nähe aufhalten in Leerwandler und Elementare verwandelt.


Da hast du die Antwort.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Keine Antwort bekannt, aber ich kann ja mal mutmaßen:
Entweder die Seelen haben ihre Ruhe wieder, oder die Seele wurde zerstört.


----------



## sccorp (2. Juli 2010)

ach was, die draenei sollen einfach n GM-Ticket schreiben, dass sie sich hier nich wohl fühlen und dass ihr Raumschiff gefixt werden muss ^-^


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Von einer Questreihe in Oshu'Gun mit dem Naaru K'ure wissen wir mehr von den Lebenszyklus dieses Volkes. Wenn ein Naaru stirbt, erschöpft seine Energie und verwandelt sich in eine „Leere". Die Leere ist ein Feld aus purem Schatten, welches alle Geister und Seelen die sich in der Nähe aufhalten in Leerwandler und Elementare verwandelt. Die große Anzahl an Leerenergien in Auchindoun, kommt von dem großen Naaru D'ore, der dort von den Draenei begraben wurde. Jedoch, nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder mit einer mächtigen Quelle des heiligen Lichts, kann ein Naaruleichnam sich selbst regenerieren und seine verloren Energien wiederherstellen. Damit ist der Lebenszyklus der Naaru einer des Lichts, der Dunkelheit und der Wiederauferstehung.
> Quelle: http://diealdor.wiki.../Naaru#Biologie



Stimmt, es kommt aber auf die Art des Todes an. Ich denke mir mal das die Naaru unsterblich sind und nur wenn sie von anderen Einflüssen getötet werden, werden sie eben zu dieser Leere. Und das geschieht nunmal außerordentlich selten.


----------



## iXEd (2. Juli 2010)

aridyne schrieb:


> Ich Glaub das wir in den nächsten add ons eventuell mit dem ding nach Argus fliegen und dort den planeten reinigen werden oder so, das wär mal epischer wie ein schnödes portal da hin.



dan würde WoW immer mehr star wars ähneln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass man mit den Sachen die irgentwie von den Naaru abstammen, wirklich Mist bauen kann. Ata'mal Kristalle z.B. hat man doch gegen die Draenei verwendet oda? Stab der Naaru auch...( oder wie das nochmal hieß in Nacht der Drachen)?

Und warum bauen wir nicht mit M'urus Kristalltrinkets viele Aschenbringer? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Phipush1
Man kann Seelen zerstören?


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Da hast du die Antwort.




/sign


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Gut jetzt bin ich beruhigt und fühle mich genauso verarscht von den Naaru wie ich es immer früher gewesen war (Herkunft und so.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das es ihr Kreislauf und kein Fluch von Sargeras ist, regt mich auf. Der Kreislauf kommt nämlich so rüber als ob die verflucht wären und wegen den Leerwandler und weil Leerwandler zu brennende Legion gehören, ein Fluch von Sargeras. Schade!

Aber trotzdem wird der Kampf gegen Sargeras nicht klappen weil, wenn einer dunkel wird (und es gibt auch gleichzeitig noch mehr Tote) dann haben wir schon ein Problem...


----------



## Shaila (2. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Gut jetzt bin ich beruhigt und fühle mich genauso verarscht von den Naaru wie ich es immer früher gewesen war (Herkunft und so.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist immer noch nicht geklärt, ob es Teil eines Kreislaufs ist.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch nicht geklärt, ob es Teil eines Kreislaufs ist.



Toll schon wieder etwas missverstanden -_-! Verdammt!
Jetzt schäme ich mich so aber bin auch gleichzeitig etwas glücklich, weil ich nicht gewusst habe, dass ich mich so wehren kann.


Und was lernen wir aus Erfahrung? Dass der Mensch nie aus Erfahrungen lernt. (Die meisten)
Sehen uns beim nächsten sinnlosen Flamewar! muhahahaha!!!
/ironie off


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich schon...
*kloppt seinen Kopf gegen die Wand*


----------



## Regrubrov (2. Juli 2010)

Ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis die Tage...


----------



## Dragolok (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das mein Thread so ausartet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (3. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Toll schon wieder etwas missverstanden -_-! Verdammt!
> Jetzt schäme ich mich so aber bin auch gleichzeitig etwas glücklich, weil ich nicht gewusst habe, dass ich mich so wehren kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Flame => Oh rofl noob opfer

Nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Und für mich steht da nur, dass so etwas passiert, wenn ein Naaru stirbt. Aber die Frage ist wie er stirbt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Juli 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja das der wahre Grund des Kataklysmus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kla beim Zusammen Bau (Reparatur) Is die Exoda Explodiert >_<


----------



## numisel (3. Juli 2010)

> Außerdem habe ich immernoch eine Hauptfrage: Wo waren Die, als die Orcs die Draenei überranten? Sie zu verlassen war schon sehr böse (ok antwort unbekannt), aber vielleicht werden wir ( oder ich) diese Antwort irgentwann mit einer anderen Erweiterung erfahren..



Ich kann da gerade mal eine Gegenfrage stellen: Wo waren die Titanen, als die Alten Götter in Azeroth wieder auftauchten und ihr Gefängnis verließen?
Die Naaru können ja nicht immer nur über die Draenei wachen. Sie wollen eine ganze Armee gegen die Legion aufstellen, da muss man schonmal ein bisschen reisen. Und die haben ja auch eine ganze Zeit gebraucht, um von Argus nach Draenor zu kommen. Also bezweifle ich, dass die Naaru sofort wieder da sein könnten, wenn die Draenei Hilfe schreien.




> Nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Und für mich steht da nur, dass so etwas passiert, wenn ein Naaru stirbt. Aber die Frage ist wie er stirbt.



Naja, M'uru wurde ja erstmal nur korrumpiert, und zwar von Kil'Jaeden. Getötet haben wir ihn ja, als wir im Sonnenbrunnen auf ihn eingedroschen haben. Ich denke mal, dass M'uru selbst gegen die Korrumption angekämpft hat und so schon geschwächt war. Nur deshalb konnten wir ihn besiegen (das selbe Prinzip funktioniert auch bei den Titanenwächtern in Ulduar). Und als er dann tot war, verwandelte er sich erst in einen Leerengott. Erst nachdem er von uns getötet wurde, und nicht durch Sargeras' Fluch oder durch einen natürlichen Zyklus (ich sehe "Ermorden" nicht als natürlichen Tod an). Getötet hat ihn vermutlich dan ndie Magie, weil Schwerter denke ich mal weniger Schaden an einem so mächtigen Wesen anrichten können.


----------



## Shac (4. Juli 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> "die edlen" war mehr eine Anspielung auf das Intro der Draenei und hatte weniger Bedeutung als der Rest.
> 
> Aber, wär ich einer der Draenei und hätte da ein intaktes Raumschiff, ich würde mich doch sofort aus dem Staub machen und Allianz und Horde und allen potenziellen Gegnern den Rücken kehren und tunlichst einen anderen - friedlicheren - Planeten suchen.
> 
> Aber jeder braucht offenbar einen Fetisch.



Sie werden es aber nicht machen weil sie damit direkt die Naruu verraten würden. Die Draenei haben sich eingeschworen Teil der Armee zu sein die von den Naruu aufgestellt wird um gegen die Brennende Legion vorzugehen. Dabei die einzige Welt im Stich zu lassen die der Legion Paroli bietet ist da sehr widersprüchlich auch weil Kil`Jaeden die Draenei wieder aufspüren würde und sie damit in die nächste Falle fliegen würden. Das letzte mal haben se ja nur überlebt weil Kil`Jaeden nicht wusste wie die Schlacht um Shattrath wirklich ausging.


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich kann da gerade mal eine Gegenfrage stellen: Wo waren die Titanen, als die Alten Götter in Azeroth wieder auftauchten und ihr Gefängnis verließen?
> Die Naaru können ja nicht immer nur über die Draenei wachen. Sie wollen eine ganze Armee gegen die Legion aufstellen, da muss man schonmal ein bisschen reisen. Und die haben ja auch eine ganze Zeit gebraucht, um von Argus nach Draenor zu kommen. Also bezweifle ich, dass die Naaru sofort wieder da sein könnten, wenn die Draenei Hilfe schreien.



Die Titanen ziehen auch nur durch das Universum und versuchen Ordnung herzustellen. Sie geben anderen Welten Ordnung, so wie sie Azeroth einst Ordnung gaben. Ich denke, sie hatten am Wenigsten damit gerechnet, dass einer aus ihren eigenen Reihen sie verraten würde. Ich denke, sie sind sich einfach nicht über Sargeras taten bewusst.




numisel schrieb:


> Naja, M'uru wurde ja erstmal nur korrumpiert, und zwar von Kil'Jaeden. Getötet haben wir ihn ja, als wir im Sonnenbrunnen auf ihn eingedroschen haben. Ich denke mal, dass M'uru selbst gegen die Korrumption angekämpft hat und so schon geschwächt war. Nur deshalb konnten wir ihn besiegen (das selbe Prinzip funktioniert auch bei den Titanenwächtern in Ulduar). Und als er dann tot war, verwandelte er sich erst in einen Leerengott. Erst nachdem er von uns getötet wurde, und nicht durch Sargeras' Fluch oder durch einen natürlichen Zyklus (ich sehe "Ermorden" nicht als natürlichen Tod an). Getötet hat ihn vermutlich dan ndie Magie, weil Schwerter denke ich mal weniger Schaden an einem so mächtigen Wesen anrichten können.



Richtig, wir haben ihn GETÖTET. Also passiert so etwas vielleicht nur, wenn der Naaru durch fremde Hand stirbt. Die Frage ist, ob Naaru' generell unsterblich sind, also nicht auf natürlichen Weg sterben können. D


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

Die Exodar ist kein Classic content. ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das sich weder im Blutelfengebiet noch im Draenei stargebiet oder Northrend i-was ändert? Warum? weils eigener Content ist, der bei Veränderung tatsächlich ein anderes addon verfälschen kann... Die müssten ja alle Addons umtiteln... das haut ned hin


----------



## Shaila (5. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Die Exodar ist kein Classic content. ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das sich weder im Blutelfengebiet noch im Draenei stargebiet oder Northrend i-was ändert? Warum? weils eigener Content ist, der bei Veränderung tatsächlich ein anderes addon verfälschen kann... Die müssten ja alle Addons umtiteln... das haut ned hin



Was ist mit Classic ? Das wird schon seit geraumer Zeit verfälscht. Da zählt auch sowas wie Ony dazu. Das ist für mich kein wirklich haltbares Argument.


----------



## c0bRa (5. Juli 2010)

Also in der Beta fehlt die Insel des Schreckens, sowie die beiden Inseln des Draenei-Startgebiets... Zumindest konnte ich von Kalimdor aus nicht hinfliegen, der Hafen von Auberdine ist zerstört, insofern bin ich mal gespannt, was sich da tut. Das Blutelfenstartgebiet ist unberührt, dort kann man allerdings auch nicht fliegen.


----------



## MoonFrost (5. Juli 2010)

Die laserfrösche kamen zu blizzard und sagten "hey unser raumschiff ist nach 2addons immernoch kaputt" Darauf antwortete blizzard:"Das problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran"


----------



## Legendofz (6. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Classic ? Das wird schon seit geraumer Zeit verfälscht. Da zählt auch sowas wie Ony dazu. Das ist für mich kein wirklich haltbares Argument.






Dennoch gehts marketing-technisch ums Remake von Classic WoW. BC und WOTLK sind nicht betroffen. Kannst ja nen Rundflug machen nach Cata... wirst dich wundern, was NICHT verändert wurde




und Ony warn Geburtstagspatch, mehr nicht


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Dennoch gehts marketing-technisch ums Remake von Classic WoW. BC und WOTLK sind nicht betroffen. Kannst ja nen Rundflug machen nach Cata... wirst dich wundern, was NICHT verändert wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber was genau unterscheidet Classic von BC ? Es hätte ja auch erst BC kommen können und dann Classic ? Dann dürfte man von Classic nichts abändern oder wie ? Ich finde das wiegt beides gleichschwer und wenn man in Classic rumfuscht (Was nunmal auch ein eigenes Spiel ist, genau wie BC und WOTLK), dann kann man auch in dem BC Content IN der alten Welt rumfuschen. Denn das macht für mich keinen Unterschied aus.


----------



## numisel (10. Juli 2010)

> Die Titanen ziehen auch nur durch das Universum und versuchen Ordnung herzustellen. Sie geben anderen Welten Ordnung, so wie sie Azeroth einst Ordnung gaben. Ich denke, sie hatten am Wenigsten damit gerechnet, dass einer aus ihren eigenen Reihen sie verraten würde. Ich denke, sie sind sich einfach nicht über Sargeras taten bewusst.



Sie hatten nicht damit gerechnet. Doch die Frage, die sich mir jetzt stellt, ist: Sargeras hat den Verrat vor mehrere Äonen begangen, warum läuft er immernoch durchs Universum und versklavt Welten? Wieso haben die anderen Titanen nichts dagegen getan?
Sie wollen Ordnung ins Universum bringen, dann sollten sie mit der Brennenden Legion anfangen, da diese die Ordnung vernichten will, um eine eigene zu erschaffen.
Und so geniale Wesen, die Welten bereinigen können, werden einem sterblichen Wesen auf die Frage, warum sie Sargeras nicht aufhalten, garantiert nicht antworten: "Ach, der will nur spielen..." Ich hoffe doch, die Titanen wissen, was mit Sargeras abgeht und tun was gegen ihn.




> Richtig, wir haben ihn GETÖTET. Also passiert so etwas vielleicht nur, wenn der Naaru durch fremde Hand stirbt. Die Frage ist, ob Naaru' generell unsterblich sind, also nicht auf natürlichen Weg sterben können.



K'ure hat die Draenei vor vielen tausend Jahren von Draenor geholt und lebt immernoch, wenn auch korrumpiert. Ist vielleicht kein brauchbares Beispiel, da Velen auch noch lebt (wieso lebt der eigentlich so lange?), aber ich würde schon sagen, da sie unsterblich sind. Zumal ich mich vage erinnern kann, von einem Naaru mal gehört zu haben, dass er einen "Sterblicher" nennt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. Juli 2010)

draenei haben halt mit dem absturz mächtig einen aufn deckel bekommen, das hat ihren iq soweit verringert, dass sie nicht mehr wissen wie man repariert


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juli 2010)

Classic WoW ist nunmal mittlerweile ü 5Jahre alt und für die meisten Spieler DERMAßEN ausgelutscht.
BC und besonders Wrath haben 2 Vorteile gegenüber Classic:

-Das geringere Alter 
-Die abwechslungsreicheren Quests

Denn seien wir mal ehrlich: Die Quests von Classic waren ja mal wirklich einfallslos. In BC und Wrath haben sie schon dazu gelernt, auch wenn BC auch noch nicht die Krone des Erfindungsreichtums darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher halte ich es schon gut, dass die Prioriät auf den Klassischen Teil Azeroths liegt.
Alles weitere wäre für einmal viel zu viel...dann würde das Addon nicht vor Ende 2011 heraus kommen. 

Und zwischen Announcment des Addons und dem Release liegt nunmal die Content-Entwicklung ganz massiv punktuell auf dem Addon (was ja auch richtig ist)...und wer will schon 1,5 jahre faktisch keinen neuen Content? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> K'ure hat die Draenei vor vielen tausend Jahren von Draenor geholt und lebt immernoch, wenn auch korrumpiert. Ist vielleicht kein brauchbares Beispiel, da Velen auch noch lebt (wieso lebt der eigentlich so lange?), aber ich würde schon sagen, da sie unsterblich sind. Zumal ich mich vage erinnern kann, von einem Naaru mal gehört zu haben, dass er einen "Sterblicher" nennt.



Kleine Korrektur: K`ure hat die Draenei von Argus gerettet und Draenor war die letzte Station wo sie anfliegen konnten mit ihm weil sein Schiff abstürzte. Die Naaru sind auch nicht unsterblich, sie haben nur eine sehr lange Lebensspanne wie auch die Draenei(fast alle Draenei stammen noch von ihrer Heimatwelt ab). Nur deren Sterbeprozess läuft anders ab. Sie sterben sehr langsam und werden dadurch zu dunklen Naruus bzw zu Leerwandlern und se können erst wieder zu ihrer alten Form zurückfinden wenn eine große Macht des Lichtes sie wieder reinigt.


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

Woher weisst du, dass sie sterblich sind? Würdm ich gern mal interessieren, weil alles, was ich gelesen hab zum Thema Naaru lässt eher darauf schließen, dass sie unsterblich sind.
Und wenn gesagt wird, dass es ein äußerst seltenes Ereignis ist, dass ein Naaru zum Leerengott wird, dann deutet das eher auf Unsterblichkeit. Denn der Tod, auch wenn er aus Altersschwäche ist, ist doch schon etwas häufiger, auch wenn sie sehr alt werden.


----------



## Shac (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Woher weisst du, dass sie sterblich sind? Würdm ich gern mal interessieren, weil alles, was ich gelesen hab zum Thema Naaru lässt eher darauf schließen, dass sie unsterblich sind.
> Und wenn gesagt wird, dass es ein äußerst seltenes Ereignis ist, dass ein Naaru zum Leerengott wird, dann deutet das eher auf Unsterblichkeit. Denn der Tod, auch wenn er aus Altersschwäche ist, ist doch schon etwas häufiger, auch wenn sie sehr alt werden.



Kann man lesen im Buch Aufstieg der Horde. Velen erklärt dort das Naruu alt werden können aber trotzdem irgendwann ihre Lebensspanne endet. K`ure lag im Sterben zu Zeiten der Veränderung der Orks ansonsten hätte er ja eingegriffen und diese verhindert. Auch die Drachen(mal ausgenommen die Aspekte) sind sterblich auch wenn sie ein Leben in Jahrtausenden führen.


----------



## djjd (11. Juli 2010)

die wl`s mercken das sie ja eigentlich demonen sind und versklaven sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djjd (11. Juli 2010)

das neue wl pet xDDD


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Die laserfrösche kamen zu blizzard und sagten "hey unser raumschiff ist nach 2addons immernoch kaputt" Darauf antwortete blizzard:"Das problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran"



lol


----------



## Lenay (11. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal ,wenn später ein Addon kommt das sich um die Schreckenslords kümmert oder wie auch immer die heißen,kurz wenn die brennende Legion wieder zum Einsatz kommt,weil Kil'Jaeden nicht tot ist,dann wird sich wieder was tun,wie schon von einem glaube ich geschrieben wurde vor kurzem,das die Exodar dann sowas wie ein zweites Dalaran wird oder so in der Art.
Gibt viel Stoff zum spekulieren,genaures weiss nur Blizzard.


----------



## Shac (12. Juli 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ,wenn später ein Addon kommt das sich um die Schreckenslords kümmert oder wie auch immer die heißen,kurz wenn die brennende Legion wieder zum Einsatz kommt,weil Kil'Jaeden nicht tot ist,dann wird sich wieder was tun,wie schon von einem glaube ich geschrieben wurde vor kurzem,das die Exodar dann sowas wie ein zweites Dalaran wird oder so in der Art.
> Gibt viel Stoff zum spekulieren,genaures weiss nur Blizzard.



Dann wird wohl eher die Festung der Stürme herhalten als mobile Operationsbasis. Wobei die Exodar ja auch nur ein Satellit der FDS ist wie Botanika,Mechanar und Arcatraz.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2010)

Die Draenei wollten bei der Repartur Musik höhren, die sie sich aus dem Inet gezogen haben. Doch dann kam leider die GEMA und hat ihnen zur Strafe das ganze Werkzeug weggenommen.


c0bRa schrieb:


> Also in der Beta fehlt die Insel des Schreckens, sowie die beiden Inseln des Draenei-Startgebiets... Zumindest konnte ich von Kalimdor aus nicht hinfliegen, der Hafen von Auberdine ist zerstört, insofern bin ich mal gespannt, was sich da tut. Das Blutelfenstartgebiet ist unberührt, dort kann man allerdings auch nicht fliegen.



Technisch gehören beide Gebiete zum selben Kontinent wie die Scherbenwelt. Ich denke im Addon bekommt man entweder irgendwann einen Ladebildschirm wenn man dort hinfliegen will oder es wird einfach nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (13. Juli 2010)

Die Draeneis müssen erstmal genug Gnome unter ihre Kontrolle bringen... damit sie das dann alles reparieren x) 



MFG
Pala


----------



## Imon (13. Juli 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Gebiete, die noch nicht überarbeitet sind. Unter anderem die Draenei und Blutelfengebiete. Da wird sich sicher noch etwas ändern, kann aber noch etwas dauern. Blizzard ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig, ich tippe, dass alle Gebiete in frühestens 1 1/2 Monaten fertig sein werden.



Ist es denn üblich eine Beta zu starten wenn alles noch derart unfertig ist?


----------



## StrangeInside (13. Juli 2010)

was sollen sie sonst machen? die leute sind doch bereits auf die barikaden gegangen weil endlich die beta starten sollte und sie nicht ewig nur ICC sehen wollten...
klar steht blizz unter zeitdruck und muss noch an einigen ecken rumbastelln wie zb zwergenstartgebiet, gnomenstartgebiet und co...

hinzu kommt noch das feedback der beta tester dem sie nachkommen wollen so gut es geht... hoffe sie bekommen es noch dieses jahr hin mit allem fertig zu werden, aber schuld an unfertiges sind 90% die leute die rumheulen und nicht warten können, zudem kommt dann auch noch die umänderungen weil se mit manchen features nicht zufrieden sind denn blizz selbst will etwas zu 100% oder es wird gestrichen.. nur die spieler sitzen ihnen zu derb im nacken und jeder dritte droht doch mittlerweile mit wow aufzuhören wenn das und das nicht nach ihrer nase läuft.


----------



## MoonFrost (13. Juli 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Kann man lesen im Buch Aufstieg der Horde. Velen erklärt dort das Naruu alt werden können aber trotzdem irgendwann ihre Lebensspanne endet. K`ure lag im Sterben zu Zeiten der Veränderung der Orks ansonsten hätte er ja eingegriffen und diese verhindert. Auch die Drachen(mal ausgenommen die Aspekte) sind sterblich auch wenn sie ein Leben in Jahrtausenden führen.




auch aspekte sind sterblich "auf malygos zeig"


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> auch aspekte sind sterblich "auf malygos zeig"



Meine teusflische wahrsagerkugel zeigt auf Neltharion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juli 2010)

Der schiefe Turm von Pisa is schon ganz schön lange schief ... Wird der dann auch repariert wenn die alte Welt neu gemacht wird ? xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (13. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> auch aspekte sind sterblich "auf malygos zeig"



Wir reden hier von unsterblich im Sinne von nicht an Alterschwäche sterben und nicht durch hinzuziehen von Klingen, Kugeln und Magie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

